#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-05-02
<nhaines> pleia2: ping
<nhaines> pleia2: Would you prefer I make a natty CD request here or on list?  :)
<crashsystems1> Anyone know if one must tag off when leave a vta light rail?
<pleia2> nhaines: doesn't need to be on the list, but an email will be best (that way I don't lose track of it, I don't expect the CDs to arrive for at least another week)
<DarkwingDuck> Wow...
<DarkwingDuck> We finally did it...
<akk> yeah, amazing
<DarkwingDuck> Did 7 years of deployments looking for this day
<nhaines> I only care if I can fly without a minimun wage TSA angent touching my genitals.
<akk> Alas it's not common to give us back freedoms after they've taken them away. :(
<nhaines> akk: yeah :(
<MarkDude> nhaines, +1
<akk> Hey MarkDude! I have little gooseberries starting to form.
<akk> (on second thought, that sounds like maybe too personal information to share on IRC. :)
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> I have at least 10 small plants started
<akk> I have three pots each with 10+ seedlings (that I guess I should try to thin out somehow).
<MarkDude> I plan to have at least a large bowlfull by end of summer
<akk> I think I planted too many seeds, being pessimistic about what would sprout.
<MarkDude> Me too
<MarkDude> The quick ones really grow taller
<akk> I get so excited about plants. Silly thing, but ... creating new life!
<MarkDude> those that lag dont do much for a while- but seem to take off the next year
<MarkDude> Iheartubuntu tomatoes have started
<akk> I still haven't planted tomatoes this year. Been so busy with other stuff.
<MarkDude> I have an extra plant
<MarkDude> As well as spices
<akk> I have sage and chard left over from last year. Ate some of the chard last week.
<philipballew> i am curious as to how exactly this opp went down. great for american forces
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck thanks for helping make this happen!
<akk> Hopefully there will be more details over the next few days.
<philipballew> i guess the opp went down today
<nhaines> philipballew: guess again. He's been dead for a week.
<philipballew> hum, obama said something about today in his specech. wonder why so long to get the word out?
<nhaines> philipballew: they have to positively ID him and DNA takes two weeks.
<philipballew> that makes sense. this will probably cause osama's troups to fight even harder
<akk> It really takes that long to do the actual test? It's not just labs not getting around to it?
<nhaines> akk: I think electrophoresis only takes a few hours but I'm sure analysis takes some time. I'll bet there was a lot of other things to verify, too.
<philipballew> dental records, and such. I wonder how hidden his hideout was
<akk> true
<nhaines> philipballew: it wasn't. He was killed in a mansion in Abbottabad.
<philipballew> the mension was most likely hidden i would assume though.
<philipballew> if not he was most likely hiden by other means
<nhaines> One doesn't hide mansions.
<philipballew> haha. this is true. the town he was hiding in maybe supported him, who knows?
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, all other stuff aside, Ty for your service. People that are willing to put their ass on the line for others - very cool
<philipballew> ^ agreed!
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks MarkDude philipballew
<philipballew> anytime dude!!!
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<jdeslip> Just watched the LAS's review of 11.04 - they pretty much destroyed it
<jdeslip> These guys have been so positive about every other Ubuntu release up to this one :/
<crashsystems> Soon they'll use it without thinking about it, just like buttons on the left.
<pleia3> :)
<pleia2> http://ubuntu-california.org/chat/ now has the embedded chat
<iheartubuntu> NICE
<EureCA> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Menu edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11May22 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11April24 edited
<iheartubuntu> Apparently I have someone downright copying my website at http://www.guideubuntu.com/
<MarkDude> That is way cool on the web-chat
<pleia2> I wouldn't say "downright copying" it looks similar but the content seems original
 * pleia2 has seen cases where sites were actually copied into foriegn languages
<pleia2> post for post
<iheartubuntu> main point is to get ubuntu word out there
<iheartubuntu> Ahhhh, Eureka changed her name.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-05-03
<webchatTEST> Great implementation of webchat. having the window in the center of the page might make it easier for people to use.
<pleia2> ok, lemme see what I can do
<MarkDude> Good deal, the top buttons get lost for most folks when they use it
<MarkDude> its pretty goo
<MarkDude> good
<pleia2> ok, there
<pleia2> top buttons get lost?
 * MarkDude had it set up using the full browser before- and it was hard to explain to people PM
<MarkDude> when using a regular browser for webchat
<pleia2> oh, yeah
<MarkDude> the way you have it is great
<pleia2> and I linked to the full screen one, so they can use that if they want to o:)
<MarkDude> Well you get bonus points for that
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> I like how it has links to explain IRC on it- so a person might use it for a bit, and realize there is a better way
<MarkDude> but for starting out good way. Then they will want to join more channels, use an IRC client, then next thing ya know- they are in 20 channels
<MarkDude> thats what happened to me at least
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> me too, back in 1998 I was using a *java* web client
<pleia2> fortunately I saw the light pretty quickly :)
<MarkDude> lol
 * MarkDude is stoked on all the testimonials Partimus has received - I want to make a little movie about exactly *how* their donations are used. 
<MarkDude> I am hoping to have some actual $ donated at some point
<pleia2> the testimonials are great
<pleia2> currently the money is just being used to cover boring administrative costs ;)
<pleia2> it'll be better once we start getting real money
<MarkDude> Yep
<pleia2> MarkDude: oh, I made sure your CM status is in the board minutes for saturday's meeting
<pleia2> I think christian still needs to formalize the minutes and send them out, bit it's in there!
<MarkDude> Very cool, sometimes knowledge can be a limiter, formalities are good to pay attention to
<pleia2> ok, time to take a much needed napp
<MarkDude> I need to go back and lurn some more stuff from Foundation Center
 * pleia2 haz cold, wants to not haz cold
<MarkDude> ttyl
<MarkDude> Tell your cat to not be afraid of your purple hat
<MarkDude> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Uggh
<DarkwingDuck> UDS is going to be interesting... tracks start at 0900 CEST that is Midnight PST
<MarkDude> Where is it Elbonia?
 * MarkDude knows it is Budapest
<MarkDude> How are things with you DarkwingDuck ?
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: I'm good
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: getting my schedule down for remote participation
<MarkDude> Good deal
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: it starts at midnight the night before for us each day
<abiss27> hey guys
<sn9> hi
<abiss27> I was looking at learning some programming and saw this on Ubuntu
<abiss27> how to get started doing this?
<aaditya> Hi abiss27. What are you trying to do?
<abiss27> Just learn programming language, and help out
<abiss27> i was looking at Python
<akk> Python's a great language to start with (and then keep using long after you started :)
<aaditya> Sorry, had to reboot.
<nhaines> pleia2: congratulations! :D
<pleia2> nhaines: thanks :) I'm pretty excited
<nhaines> pleia2: you'll do great!
<pleia2> nhaines: having the ubucon video has been really helpful, I'm nitpicking for all the things I need to improve
<pleia2> (still hate watching it, but it's for the best :))
<nhaines> pleia2: haha, yeah, I hate watching my Upscale vid.
<iheartubuntu> quake anyone here in so cal?
<iheartubuntu> 3.1
<iheartubuntu> epicenter was south of me about 5 mi. that was a weird one. felt like a sonic boom and that was it. a quick creeking sound too. maybe its a precursor to something bigger
<jamalta> Morning
<sn9> good one, i hope
<jamalta> sn9: so far it is :), how about you?
<sn9> i have been waiting for a couple of weeks for dslextreme to send an at&t tech to fix the line
<jamalta> sn9: ouch.. what's wrong with it?
<sn9> yet ANOTHER appt window today, 8am - 8pm
<jamalta> O.O
<jamalta> That is insane!
<sn9> dslextreme has completely gone to shit in the past couple of years; stay the hell away from them
<sn9> i'd switch to sonic fusion in a heartbeat if it were available in sacramento
<jamalta> sn9: i've been thinking about switching to sonic, but i'm not completely confident that the phone lines in my apartment actually work.
<sn9> you're in nob hill, right?
<jamalta> but haven't really bothered to test.. comcast has been ok
<jamalta> sn9: yeah.. they service my area since about 3 months ago
<sn9> comcast is ugh
<jamalta> yeah :\
<jamalta> but sounds like it's better than dslextreme :P
<sn9> that's a sad thought
<sn9> but fusion might not be economical if you have no use for a landline
<sn9> then again, it still might
<sn9> it's $40/mo
<sn9> with tax, comes out to about $52
<sn9> do you have the comcast triple play, or just double play?
<sn9> since you mentioned being unsure about the lines, i'm assuming double
<iheartubuntu> i found cable internet companies are easier to bargain with
<iheartubuntu> im at 10 mb/s for $25/mo
<sn9> iheartubuntu: comcast, unless you opt for business class service, doesn't offer anything worth bargaining for
<jamalta> sn9: i have tv and internet.. but i would get rid of both if i switched.
<jamalta> rather, when.
<sn9> sonic fusion offers up to 25 Mb/s and a POTS line with unlimited free domestic long distance for that $40
<iheartubuntu> actually thats sounds awesome
<sn9> well, speed is inversely proportional to CO distance
<iheartubuntu> i couldnt afford $50 for the 25mbs so i did the $35 plan and talked them down
<sn9> for actual 25 Mb/s it would need to be around 1000 feet
<iheartubuntu> ATT and verizon down here (dsl) said their prices were set and couldnt change anything
<sn9> comcast says that here
<sn9> well, by here i mean where jamalta is
<sn9> i haven't tried where i am
<iheartubuntu> r u with comcast now? tell them you'll jump ship to the new fios if fios is available. time warner got all nervous and kept sending me to different reps
<sn9> there is no fios anywhere up here
<iheartubuntu> i was to the point where i didnt want internet at all from anyone and said "look just cancel my stupid service right now!" and then the said ok how does $25 a month sound?
<iheartubuntu> now i know what it means to be willing to walk away :)
<sn9> btw, if you have an at&t landline and port the number to sonic fusion, their retentions dept will fight tooth and nail to get you back
<jamalta> iheartubuntu: haha nice
<jamalta> unfortunately, there's no fios in nob hill :\
<jamalta> not last i checked at least
<jamalta> sn9: damn, that'd be annoying
<sn9> there is no fios in SF, period
<jamalta> sn9: ah... i see.
<sn9> nor in Sac
<iheartubuntu> i noticed some serious deals on jetblue this morning for calif supported airports
<sn9> that reminds me, i need to call about renting a car in chicago in august
<iheartubuntu> ive only had bon vonage ever since they started up. prices have never changed on me which is good, but they are terrible to deal with if you make a call that doesnt go thru
<sn9> vonage is voip
<sn9> there is no voip with fusion
<iheartubuntu> jetblue: LA to Seattle for $150 rt
<sn9> grr, lunch time there
<jamalta> sn9: lunch time? o.O
<sn9> in central time, yeah
<jamalta> oh! Chicago, sorry missed that :)
<sn9> i wanna reserve that before booking the flight
 * iheartubuntu wished jetblue flew to europe
 * jamalta wishes jetblue would fly SFO -> MCO non-stop :\
<jamalta> MCO is Orlando
<sn9> i don't think anyone does nonstop
<jamalta> sn9: Some do
<jamalta> United goes non-stop
<sn9> oh ok
<jamalta> But that flight isn't very common
<jamalta> On my way back, I have to stop at LAX
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-05-04
<jamalta> i'm planning an event to meet up with the florida loco people that are going to be in next week for google i/o, is it ok if i add it to the loco directory?
<pleia2> sure :)
<jamalta> pleia2: thanks!
<jamalta> if anyone else wants to come meet up with some of the folks from SF feel free to sign up too :)
<jamalta> err, from FL
<jamalta> sn9: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/957/detail/
<grantbow> nice
<jamalta> grantbow: apparently there's something going on monday night so i'm moving the event to wednesday
<jamalta> just thought i'd let you know :)
<sn9> can't it be a weekend?
<jamalta> sn9: i don't think everyone's going to be in during the weekend
<sn9> oh ok
<grantbow> jamalta: I'll try wednesday but the odds of my making it dropped. I always volunteer wed for partimus.org and sf-lug.org / noisebridge.net
<seidos> morning
<sn9> webchat?
<seidos> indeed, no wireless here
<seidos> i'm at my mother's, my car overheated last thursday after the trip to the boys and girl's club, so i've been working on that
<seidos> replaced the thermostat, next is a heater hose.  my cousin is helping me out, he used to be a mechanic
<seidos> how have you been sn9 ?
<sn9> shit happens
<sn9> (that's the answer)
<seidos> "feces occurs" as the aristocracy likes to put it
<sn9> rofl
<seidos> i haven't heard "murphy's law" in awhile
<seidos> people don't use that phrase anymore
<seidos> probably got tired of hearing it
<seidos> well, i better shower then call autozone, talk to you later
<iheartubuntu> Does anyone know of an easy way to open or convert WKS spreadsheet files in Ubuntu? Surprised OpenOffice or LibreOffice cant handle them.
 * iheartubuntu doesnt seem to be a big need based on a google search
<jamalta> grantbow: aw, i understand...
<pleia2> usually tokyo express is 3 blocks from where I live, but I'll be in budapest
<pleia2> but if you guys want to join grantbow, noisebridge is just a quick BART ride away, very cool and famous hackerspace in SF and they have their linux night from 6-8 :)
<jamalta> pleia2: haha, so you'll be just a bit further than 3 blocks? :P
<jamalta> yeah, google i/o clashes with uds.. it's kind of unfortunate :\
<jamalta> that might be fun, though.. i haven't made it to noisebridge yet.
<crashsystems> I saw noisebridge for the first time this weekend.
<pleia2> I am probably going down tonight
<crashsystems> I just wish it was easier to get to SF from Sunnyvale without a car.
<jamalta> crashsystems: agreed (well, backwards for me)
<crashsystems> I might check out the price of car rentals. Its ether that or stay overnight at a hotel whenever I want to go to SF and be able to stay for a decent amount of time.
<akk> From Sunnyvale it's usually easier to get to SF by Caltrain than by car.
<akk> Depending on where in SF you're going, of course.
<akk> And where in Svale you're starting.
<crashsystems> I'm just at the city limits. I've ether got to take a bus to downtown sunnyvale or a lightrail to mountain view
<crashsystems> ether way its a 30 minute walk prior to lightrail or bus
<crashsystems> and if I want to get back to sunnyvale in time to catch public transport to get home, I've got to leave somewhat early
<akk> Yeah, if you're a long way from caltrain it's not so easy. Same for me at home, I have a 15-20-min bike ride if I want to get to Caltrain.
<crashsystems> I want to go to SF some time to play with my shiny new camera. I'll probably just end up staying at a hotel overnight.
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 - curious if you are still using the CR48 laptop and if you still like it or have issues with it. theres been little talk lately of them
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: yep, still using it, thinking of bringing it to UDS so I have a working laptop at all times (mini9 battery is only 5 hours, I've got ~13 hours of flights plus layovers)
<pleia2> not much to say about it anymore :) it has a web browser and ssh, all I need, works nice
<iheartubuntu> does google contact you about it or ask you to fill out surveys from time to time? i wonder whats next and when we'll see the OS on laptops for sale
<iheartubuntu> i was thinking about it when reading an article about meego - which i must say looks better than ever these days
<pleia2> no, they've never contacted me
<iheartubuntu> 6 planets have aligned in the night sky. i noticed this last weekend when a friend was showing me google sky app on android phone. i think it was 5 planets i saw. dont think ive seen that before
<jamalta> pleia2: so you just rune chromeos on it?
<jamalta> i'm thinking of going back to it, now that i have a dedicated linux machine again.
<jamalta> but i had put ubuntu on it, which runs decently enough...
<pleia2> yeah, I stuck with chromeos
<pleia2> I have enough ubuntu machines :)
<akk> The planets are always in line ... the line is called the ecliptic. :)
<akk> Most of them are in the morning now, though, not evening.
<iheartubuntu> yah im not seeing it in the night sky on stellarium
<iheartubuntu> must have come around a week ago where i saw it at night
<akk> A couple months, maybe.
<markdude> iheartubuntu: Dala Lama is having a Q&A right now in Socal http://www.livestream.com/livingpeace
<markdude> And still has one hellof a sense of humor
<akk> He's always been great that way.
<iheartubuntu> thanks markdude
<iheartubuntu> its great its live and anyone can access it
<markdude> I like how he put on the UCI cap
<markdude> and still wearing it
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-05-05
<akk> http://www.mcphee.com/shop/products/Avenging-Narwhal-Play-Set.html
<pleia2> I know a couple of people who bought them before they went out of stock
<pleia2> there is a shop in saulsalito that has them for sale though
<nhaines> pleia2: a little vicious but cute.  :)
<pleia2> little bit
<markdude> Wow, i forgot that telling my friend i would test their Vista setup I re-installed for them meant I would be using effin' vista :P
<markdude> Painful
<markdude> Luckily they are compensating me well- so it could be worse, but, it is still not fun. i am using webchat for IRC, I did not feel the need to pile on Mirc
<kdub> iheartubuntu: write about how meego was about to hit the scene hard and it was cut off :P
<kdub> my maemo phone broke  2d ago, capitulated to android. sadness
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-05-06
<pleia2> nhaines: confessions from a public speaker ruined me, now that I know the difference between podium and a lecturn... aaaahhh everyone gets it wrong!
<pleia2> lectern too
<philipballew> whats a good irc channel for fixing a problem relating to my computer?
<philipballew> nvm. i found it
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-05-07
<gantrixx> I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04.  I noticed that the X-windows select-and-paste no longer works.  Has anyone else noticed this?
<akk> Middlemouse paste? From where to where?
<akk> I'm using 11.04 and I middlemouse all the time, so it definitely can work at least in some apps.
<DarkwingDuck> I think I'm going crazy
<sn9> join the club
<DarkwingDuck> I just applied for a job at canonical
<pleia2> then you can't join us on on ~non-canonical
<pleia2> er not
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Actually, it would be a great job for me.
<DarkwingDuck> Web Developer for Ubuntu One.
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> good luck :)
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: you good with resumes?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: have you SEEN mine?
<DarkwingDuck> No LOL
<pleia2> that's a "no" :)
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<sn9> that good, eh?
<gueriLLaPunK> <--- Sacramento area
<gueriLLaPunK> w00t
<nhaines> pleia2: haha, yup!  Well, sometimes  it's the little things.  ;)
<sn9> gueriLLaPunK: where in sac?
<gueriLLaPunK> sn9, roseville, you?
<sn9> natomas
<projectdp> what's the newest release?
<jdeslip> projectdp: of ubuntu?  11.04 - Natty Narwal
<projectdp> yeah ubuntu
<projectdp> thanks
<projectdp> jdeslip: hey i'm working with amazon ec2, i want to load one of these ami
<projectdp> i see a few versions but i don't know what the best one is
<projectdp> there's one that's natty but it's an alpha build
<sn9> the release was only 2 weeks ago
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-05-08
<nhaines> projectdp: depending on what you're doing, you might want to consider using an Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS image.
<projectdp> thanks
<seidos> watt up philipballew
<philipballew> where will my grub config file be in 11.04? i need to hide the boot menu at start up
<broder> you probably want to edit /etc/default/grub, but i don't know how to do exactly what you want
<philipballew> i think thers an option called hidemenu i need to # up
<broder> `info grub Configuration 'Simple configuration'` might be helpful
<philipballew> yeah. i looked but didnt see a hide option. im gonna have to look into this a bit
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11May8 edited
<MarkDude> seidos, were you able to see the Dalai Lama last week - he was funny as usual
<seidos> MarkDude: no.  where was he, UCLA?
<MarkDude> UC irvine
<seidos> MarkDude: there's pretty much no way for me to get to Irvine right now.
<MarkDude> It was live
<seidos> i suspect that would be an all day bus ride
<seidos> and a pretty expensive one at that, unfortunately
<MarkDude> Yes well the internets can help you there
<seidos> was it streamed live?
<seidos> gotta' go
<seidos> make the bed...
<MarkDude> He is live now in Minnesota http://www.dalailama.com/live-english
<MarkDude> Sleep is important tho :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-30
<cyphase> anyone going to UDS since it's so close?
<DonkeyHotei> everyone?
<DonkeyHotei> i registered
<DonkeyHotei> i think everyone did
<philipballew> Ill be there
<philipballew> are you going cyphase
<cyphase> i just found out it was in oakland today
<cyphase> i might go for a few days
<cyphase> i'm not involved in ubuntu development, so i'm not sure how much would be particularly interesting
<cyphase> there's always the parties though :)
<philipballew> cyphase, yeah, they announced that last December,  you should go
<philipballew> cyphase, there is free lunch and breakfast
<cyphase> SOLD!
<cyphase> ;)
<akk> Free lunch, really? Cool!
 * akk probably won't make it there in time for breakfast
<cyphase> and attendance is also free, right? just to be sure
<DonkeyHotei> seems that way
<akk> yes
<philipballew> yeah, I need to look into where is good to eat around there?
<DonkeyHotei> everywhere
<philipballew> I plan to ride my bike to Berkeley
<philipballew> they still have not told me who my roomate is. I wonder if I have one
<DonkeyHotei> you don't pick your own?
<philipballew> no, they might have given me that option, but they have not told me who mine is yet. I wonder if I just find out then when they walk in the room
<philipballew> I kinda of like the random idea of meeting someone new
<Darkwing> I'm flying in on the sunday before :)
<Darkwing> philipballew: You meet really cool people that way.
<pleia2> the breakfast is usually provided by the hotel itself and you have to be staying there
<pleia2> in orlando you had to show your room key
<pleia2> (I guess you can sneak in, but I wouldn't go around telling everyone there is free breakfast)
<pleia2> lunch is free though :) and there tend to be heavy appetizers on mon, tues and friday at the sponsored events
<pleia2> and lots of snacks and soft drinks throughout the day
<pleia2> too much food really
<Darkwing> Yeah, for a bunch of people sitting, there is TONS of food.
<pleia2> "yes, this is your after lunch snack break"
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> though I have to say, the ice cream cart was genius
<philipballew> pleia2, If someone cant get in, ill take food to them
<gua> desktops vs laptops
<gua> all the cool kids use laptops right?
<pleia2> well, as a data point, I am not cool and my primary machine is still a desktop
<gua> hmm
<bkerensa> =o
<gua> i want a laptop but the price vs performance is so crazy different
<Darkwing> hehehe. I have my laptop but, I'm going to re-build my desktop for home use.
<gua> i'm just used to taking what i'm working on wherever
<gua> Darkwing: which would be your primary?
<philipballew> building desktops is fun
<Darkwing> Yes and no...
<Darkwing> I'm on the go a LOT.
<Darkwing> So, it would be a 50/50 mix.
<Darkwing> My desktop would be a heave video/audio production machine.
<Darkwing> And prolly my build/package farm.
<Darkwing> quassel-core would live there too.
<philipballew> can you just set it up to ssh/vnc into from the laptop?
<Darkwing> Yup, if needed.
<gua> i do kind of have a server type thing. inexpensive quad xeon thing, but like 34xx series
<Darkwing> But, the only thing I would use the DE for is my audio/video work.
<gua> though i'm always moving my laptop
<gua> Darkwing: so you'd be on your laptop most of the time right?
<Darkwing> Aye.
<Darkwing> That and my tablet.
<gua> laptops!
<gua> everybody laptops. except pleia2 who transcends cool.
<Darkwing> Laptops are awesome but there are things that the laptops just wont do.
<gua> ehh
<Darkwing> hehehe... Yeah, pleia2 is so far past cool... I dream about being her when I grow up :P:P
<gua> portability is a big plus
<Darkwing> Yes, but there is something to be said for the power of the desktop.
<Darkwing> Plus, multible monitors.
<gua> you can totally drive multiple monitors from newerish laptops
<gua> but yeah power ;/
 * gua shakes fish
 * gua and fist
<Darkwing> My next laptop will be an ultra-book.
<gua> yeahh
<Darkwing> I have what you could call a 1st gen ultra-book... or a pre-ultra-book lol
<Darkwing> Dell Vostro V13.
<gua> there's that big ultrabook push starting soon. like my upgrade path atm i think will be  new laptop -> upgrade desktop -> ultrabook
<philipballew> linus uses the mac book air iirc
<gua> i have an ibook 12", not exactly ultrabook but i got it for the portable use case
<Darkwing> ewwwww... macbook air
<gua> i was at a best buy earlier tonight and dang, i would not turn down a free air
<philipballew> I have a ppc mac laptop
<gua> so thin, and light
<gua> philipballew: yeah ibook g4. still my primary 'small mobile'
<philipballew> mines 128 mb of ram
<philipballew> if anyone has any extra ram ltin around i could bring it back to life
<gua> ah wow, i maxed out the ram of the ibook back in 04. solid 1.25 GB
<philipballew> this maxes out at 6 hundred something
<gua> hmm out of pure luck you might find someone on craigslist, or some 3rd apple repair shop with a pile of old ram
<philipballew> i went to a apple repair store last year in berkely. wanted 50 bucks...
<philipballew> not gonna happen
<gua> ahh
<gua> yeah apple ram ;/
<Darkwing> I got this for 250 bucks on ebay. I have the Core2 duo version and I spent a few extra for 4GB RAM. http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/vostro-v13/pd
<gua> Darkwing: what do you think of those flatish keys?
<gua> since i guess all laptops are going island/chiclet style keyboards now
<philipballew> Any chance of going to bed is lost when the dorm's fire alarms malfunction and go off for 45 minutes straight...
<gua> no sleep allowed, for your safety
<philipballew> its finals tomorrow. my guess gua is they want us up and studying
<gua> haha
<gua> soothing fire alarm sounds, to help you into deep studying relaxation
<philipballew> pretty much. It really helps me type this paper
<gua> you can integrate the experience for later readers. "Legend: "<!>" indicates when the alarm blared""
<gua> speaking of not sleeping, i gotta do that in bed for a while. nite all
<philipballew> I herd more four letter words I cant say on irc this past hour as the alarmed blaired then ive herd all semester
<philipballew> waking people up will do that
<kdub> i still havent gotten used to configuring grub2
<kdub> did 12.04 switch back to rhythmbox for default music?
<greg-g> kdub: believe so, yeah
<philipballew> bkerensa, good job with the release party!
<bkerensa> thanks
<philipballew> your welcome!
<bkerensa> philipballew: We are hoping for 100 attendees in the next cycle or two
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> some random dude from school just sat down next to me in the caf and asked me about ubuntu. he's gonna install it in a vm tonight
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-05-01
<philipballew> one more paper to go!!!
 * philipballew might make it to Friday
<philipballew> well assuming I can find enough red bull and coffee
<philipballew> tonight gonna be about 5 cups
<philipballew> first cup of coffee here we go
<philipballew> Coffee cup number two!!!
<pleia2> philipballew: want me to handle the post-meeting stuff? (I don't mind, paper week is a nice reason for you to skip it once)
<philipballew> pleia2, yeah, thats a good idea, I have no time
<philipballew> I have yet to sleep in a few days more then about three hours.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, May 6th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> yeah, it did sound like you were wearing a bit thin :)
<philipballew> kinda, This college is kinda annoying
<philipballew> maybe I should have started typing the papers in January...
<pleia2> hehe
<philipballew> Coffee cup number three!!!
<philipballew> bring on the fun1
<philipballew> !
<philipballew> cup number four!!!
<philipballew> Now time for a Klondike bar!!!
<philipballew> Its only Tuesday...
<kdub> yeah, tell me about it :P
<kdub> philipballew: are you heading up north for the summer again?
<philipballew> Possibly. Kinda UDS, Im going to go to thr napa vally to help my grandmother redo some parts of her house. But might come back down during the summer.
<philipballew> *after uds
<kdub> ah well, maybe i'll switch back to arranging the ubuntu hours in the summer
<philipballew> I think that is a good idea kdub . Im supprised that weve actually had people coming lately. No longer the phil ans kevin show.
<kdub> haha, yeah
<kdub> that starbucks is a good compromise of a place to meet as well
<philipballew> Its right there at the two big locations I figured. Close to everyone, and good parking.
<philipballew> Hows the bay kdub ?
<kdub> ah, i'm still in san diego
<kdub> heading up today
<philipballew> ah, nice. Driving or flying?
<kdub> leaving on a jetplane
<philipballew> Excellent. Oakland has some really nice areas. Some... not so much
<kdub> 9am... pretty early for college students ;-) test today?
<philipballew> Have to get up early for work... I have three final's tomorrow so I showed up for work early so I can go study this afternoon
<philipballew> I Hate finals week
<philipballew> but at least its a good outlet for my insomnia
<kdub> my favorite was writing code down on paper
<kdub> nrly
<philipballew> I hate that. How can I test it then.
<kdub> if they really wanted to test you in ways that'll never happen, they'd make you take your test on horseback
<kdub> that'd be cool :D
<philipballew> Well I could go right down to sunset cliffs and take the ride on the beach
<itnet7> kdub: that would be classic (the horseback test) ;-p
<bkerensa> philipballew: what time you arrive on Sunday?
<philipballew> bkerensa, 11
<bkerensa> philipballew: at Amtrak?
<bkerensa> philipballew: at Amtrak?
<philipballew> yourself bkerensa ?
<philipballew> sure I guess
<bkerensa> amtrak OKL
<philipballew> whens that?
<bkerensa> at like 8am
<bkerensa> maybe I will just go drop my stuff with the hotel concierge then come back and find you for tea
<philipballew> bkerensa, that sounds perfect. I will need that. I doubt I will have slept much come then. I am in a don't stop push to finish finals, then I have two days to move everything I own 600 miles, then take the train. Caffeine will be amazing.
<philipballew> you got me digits?
<bkerensa> nah I will PM you mine
<DonkeyHotei> i have a thumb
<bkerensa> o.o
<bkerensa> just one?
<philipballew> I have a foot
<bkerensa> I have a toe
<philipballew> head and shoulders, knees and toes
<philipballew> knees and toes
<bkerensa> philipballew: at least you dont have a 16 hour trip :P
<philipballew> 3 hours by train, 7 by car. you have it hard
<itnet7> bkerensa: is that because of connecting flights?
<itnet7> (16 hour trip)
<bkerensa> itnet7: nope its because I elected to take Amtrak :P
<bkerensa> everyone else coming from Portland will be there in under 3 hours :)
<philipballew> bkerensa, taking the train like a boss
<bkerensa> not so much a boss mode of transportation
<bkerensa> ;)
<philipballew> well its good for a trip from Auburn to Oakland
<itnet7> bkerensa: that would be pretty interesting, at least today they probably have wifi
<itnet7> I looked at taking amtrak once for my family to visit our relatives up north, the one where you can actually put your car on the train, it was going to be 27+ hours
<bkerensa> itnet7: no wifi actually =/
<itnet7> :-(
<bkerensa> apparently the sleeper cars have wifi but it often doesnt work or is pretty slow since its just using 3G
<bkerensa> :P
 * bkerensa will be in the wonderful accomodations of coach for 12 hours :)
 * itnet7 's still deciding whether or not to go to UDS
<itnet7> This will be the first one I've missed since Jaunty cycle
<philipballew> itnet7, whats stopping you?
<itnet7> I procrastinated, and now the rooms are really expensive
<itnet7> I am still trying to swing it though, philipballew
<philipballew> where do you live then?
<itnet7> Florida
<philipballew> hum, Ill sell you my bed for 50!
<itnet7> :-)
<philipballew> canonical would really disprove of that...
<itnet7> philipballew: it will work out, if it's meant to
<pleia2> itnet7: my fiance would kill me if I offered more, but you're welcome to spend 2 nights on my couch if it helps with costs
<pleia2> (he likes having visitors, but I push limits a bit when I say someone is staying for a week :))
<itnet7> pleia2:  :-)
<itnet7> How far away are you from the event? You live in San Jose, don't you pleia2 ?
<philipballew> pleia2, lives in a nice part of town
<bkerensa> philipballew: if we are in same room... I will buy your bed for $50
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> $50 for 6 nights right?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> itnet7: San Francisco, 20 minute light rail/subway ride
<philipballew> sounds good bkerensa Ill sleep on the floor for that!
<bkerensa> LOL
<pleia2> itnet7: so, very close :)
 * bkerensa jokes
<itnet7> Wow!
<philipballew> you all might laugh, but I would ...
<bkerensa> philipballew: although the floor is probably more comfortable then the bed for me.... I like firm :P
<philipballew> you could sleep in the bathtub then
<philipballew> thats probably pretty firm and you dont have to get up to shower
<philipballew> bkerensa, why do you like firm?
<bkerensa> philipballew: idk :P
<itnet7> I was looking into the Clarion, I wonder if the package deals would let me stay less nights at places
<philipballew> seems good bkerensa. Do we just find out who my bunk mate when they walk in the room or wjat?
<philipballew> I am a good roomate. I have shared a room all my life
<bkerensa> philipballew: idk pleia2 is the uds vet
<bkerensa> :P
<philipballew> A solder int the Ubuntu war
<pleia2> philipballew: you can email your contact at canonical to ask who your roommate is, but most of us just find out when we show up
<philipballew> pleia2, I like surprises
<pleia2> philipballew: also, don't actually give up space in your sponsored room without talking to your roommate, it's really not cool
<pleia2> there have been a few incidents where people brought girlfriends and things, not good :(
<philipballew> pleia2, yeah, I wouldn't...
<bkerensa> :P pleia2 was joking
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I dont want to buy a bed
<philipballew> Yeah. thats why they have the do not disturb. my roomate last semester always had a gf in the room alot. I had to knock because a few times I "disturbed them"
<philipballew> so I am used to the whole. "oh, your here" thing
<pleia2> bkerensa: I know, you already have a room :)
<bkerensa> half of one but yeah
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and if plans go right I will spend very little time there
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> Party in bkerensa room!!!
<bkerensa> 5-6 hours tops per day
<bkerensa> nah
<pleia2> I lucked out in brussels, my roommate only stayed for 2 nights (she was just coming in to do a plenary)
<bkerensa> Party in SF
<bkerensa> Party in Berkeley
<itnet7> :-)
<bkerensa> and definitely big party in Mountain View on Friday night
<philipballew> mtn view?
<philipballew> why there?
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Mozilla is having a WebFWD Party
<pleia2> only bkerensa will be partying in mt view, the rest of us will be at the ubuntu closing party ;)
<bkerensa> pleia2: I will be there
<bkerensa> but afterwards
<bkerensa> straight to mtn view
<philipballew> bkerensa, stop cloning yourself to do two things at once...
<bkerensa> juju deploy more instances of me
<philipballew> sudo apt-get purge bkerensa-clone*
<DonkeyHotei> /ghost bkerensa
<bkerensa> heh
<itnet7> pleia2: you've probably been asked this 1000 times, but it's better to fly into SFO right?
<philipballew> Oakland is good if you can, but might be more $
<pleia2> itnet7: it tends to be cheaper
<DonkeyHotei> OAK is closer than SFO but always costs more
<pleia2> I'll fly OAK, SFO and even SJC depending on cost
<DonkeyHotei> SFO is always cheapest, but check southwest air
<philipballew> My favorite airport is reno.
<DonkeyHotei> reno has an airport?
<philipballew> yeah. I flew there to boston two years ago
<DonkeyHotei> reno is doable from sac, but not from oakland
<DonkeyHotei> just too far
<bkerensa> Sac is horrible :P and I am a Sac Native
<philipballew> only in nevada can you go to an airport and see slot machines on the tunnel from the terminal to airport
<DonkeyHotei> bkerensa: just the airport, or in general?
<philipballew> its way out there in woodland
<bkerensa> or in the grocery stores
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: In general :P I grew up one block away from the lead singer of Deftones :)
 * bkerensa had no idea
<bkerensa> we most have went to different schools
<bkerensa> must*
<philipballew> Placer high ftw!
<DonkeyHotei> i don't know where the lead singer of Deftones lived
<DonkeyHotei> i have lived in Sac twice in my life, and both times felt joy in returning to SF
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: We both grew up in the wonderful neighborhood of Oak Park
<bkerensa> ;)
<DonkeyHotei> ugh
<bkerensa> if you know what that is then you will know thats sarcasm
<bkerensa> ;p
<DonkeyHotei> oak park...
<bkerensa> yes
 * philipballew avoids oak park 
<bkerensa> Drivebys.... and lots of gangs in the 80's and 90's
<bkerensa> :P
<philipballew> Its still the same iirc
<bkerensa> I imagine so :P
<bkerensa> I only lived there till the end of Elementary school though :P
<philipballew> there is not much to do in that part of sac really
<DonkeyHotei> nor any other part
<philipballew> theyre adding a downtown arena. maybe that will boost downtown
<philipballew> not that I watch basketball really though
<philipballew> but best of luck to them
<DonkeyHotei> downtown is full of more and more empty retail space
<DonkeyHotei> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtAZ8jXYL-w indeed
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: lies lies :P
<bkerensa> Old Sac is always epic fun
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<DonkeyHotei> but that's about it
<DonkeyHotei> there's never any other reason to go to sac
<bkerensa> the river is nice too in the summer
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> I like the american river bike trail
<DonkeyHotei> american river in summer is way too hot
<bkerensa> notably though I have not been to the river there in uhh 20 years
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: thats why its epic
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> no cold water.... lots of sun and lots of boats
<philipballew> In Auburn, about 5-10 people die every year
<philipballew> lately
<bkerensa> of sun?
<bkerensa> :D
<DonkeyHotei> i went whitewater rafting on the american river the first time i lived in sac
<philipballew> truckie has to get rid of its snow somehow :)
<bkerensa> I mean I will not dispute the fact that Sac is pretty boring :)
<DonkeyHotei> i think it was from folsom to northgate
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> thats a long trip
<bkerensa> Most of my friends and my cousins still go down to sac for beer floats
<bkerensa> which I guess is when you have a bunch of rafts tied together and have cases of beer and kegs on board and yeah you get the idea
<bkerensa> :D
<DonkeyHotei> i no longer remember what the starting point was; i'm just guessing folsom
 * akk envisions beer with ice cream, "beer floats"
<bkerensa> akk: ewww
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> guinness floats happened at a pennsylvania release party once
<pleia2> I preferred the irish carbombs at one of our lan parties myself
 * bkerensa can barely drink beer as it is.... I usually end up giving away more beer then I drink :P
<pleia2> (at least, what I remember of them :))
<bkerensa> but a nice rum drink with pineapple juice or something :D
<pleia2> http://gallery.ubuntupennsylvania.org/v/20080216/IMG_5095.JPG.html
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> yeah looks like trouble
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> I can't drink like that anymore
<bkerensa> UC Davis has this fun drinking game.... You basically drink your favorite liquor and then you make a huge pot of spaghetti noodles and put mounds of it on plates.... then must eat with hands behind your back... first person to clear gets $100
<pleia2> I was a skinny thing back then, but I outdrank most of the people at the party that night
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> bkerensa: So it's a drinking game as in "a game that doesn't involve alcohol except that you won't play it until you're already blasted"? :)
<akk> (sounds fun to watch)
<akk> Is there sauce on the spaghetti?
<bkerensa> akk: yeah... I tried it around holidays last year with my cousin who is a aggie and uhh its not so fun
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> no sauce
<bkerensa> just plain noodles
<bkerensa> and lots of jerrys rum
<akk> With sauce it would be both more fun to watch, and tastier.
<akk> (just not more fun to clean up after later)
<DonkeyHotei> i don't see ice cream in that pic
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: those are the carbombs, not the guinness floats
<DonkeyHotei> ok
<bkerensa> pleia2: what is a carbomb?
<itnet7> carbombs are awesome
<itnet7> guiness mixed with bailey's I believe
<pleia2> bkerensa: it varies, but ours were a shot of jack daniels dropped in a pint of guinness, then chugged
<pleia2> baileys is the girly way ;)
<bkerensa> uhh
<bkerensa> :(
<itnet7> :-)
<bkerensa> I love the jack but guiness ;p
<pleia2> you have to drink it fast otherwise it gets all weird
 * bkerensa should bring some Mead down
<itnet7> I'm sorry, it actually was guiness, bailey's, and Jameson
<bkerensa> pleia2: have you had jagerbombs?
<akk> Sounds kinda nasty either way, but nastier with Bailey's (and I love Bailey's).
<itnet7> though it sounds good with Jack
<bkerensa> that stuff makes me :x
<itnet7> considering I haven't drank anything for @ a year or so now
<itnet7> It doesn't do much for me either bkerensa
<itnet7> :-)
<itnet7> pleia2: there are some interesting geocaches nearby ;-)
<bkerensa> imho liquor should never have a licorice or pine needle taste
<bkerensa> :D
<itnet7> The one at Alcatraz prison seems cool!
<akk> A geocaching walk would be fun. I've never done that, but would love to tag along and see what it's like.
<itnet7> akk: If I'm able to come over, we'll go!!
<pleia2> bkerensa: nope
<pleia2> itnet7 took me geocaching for my first time in budapest :)
<itnet7> +1
<itnet7> I think Paolo enjoyed it too
<pleia2> even if he complained about walking
<itnet7> yeah, lol
<Darkwing> bkerensa: ping
<Ttech> Miss me?! oh wait I was here the entire time. :(
<Ttech> again
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-05-02
<philipballew> Physics, Whoever invented it must be a smart individual...
<philipballew> made it there I see kdub
<philipballew> unless your planes crash site has wifi...
<kdub> On the bart
<bkerensa> philipballew: so I just confirmed with someone who is on-site for UDS now
<kdub> This is mildly scary :P
<bkerensa> and when you check-in just tell you decline incidentals and they will not require the card
<bkerensa> ;D
<bkerensa> jono's team arrived early :P
<philipballew> kdub, the bart is awesome!
<bkerensa> kdub: where on the BART system are you now?
<philipballew> sounds good bkerensa
<kdub> Lul, by the oakland stadium
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> kdub: u arrived pretty early
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> Im gonna see a game there this next week probably
<philipballew> bkerensa, so by incidentals you mean insurance?
<philipballew> as in I cant party hard, wreck the place then just walk away?
<bkerensa> philipballew: incidentals = Pay Per View Movies, Room Service, International Calls etc
<bkerensa> philipballew: we get Wifi for free ;)
<bkerensa> so for any of that stuff you would have to have a card on file or a cash deposit
<philipballew> I would never do anything like that myself
<philipballew> the hotel's charge an arm and a lef for that. I could easily bring my own dvd player to the hotel with my own movies and hook it up to their tv
<philipballew> *leg
<pleia2> isn't it sad that the first thing I think of when I think of bart being scary is bart cops shooting people?
<philipballew> What a tragic day, that was made even more tragic as it was blown up by the media solely for the sake of making a profit.
<philipballew> I once rode the light rail in sac and the train in front of us ran over someone and cut them in half.
<philipballew> thats scary
<pleia2> yeah, I was on a bart train coming home from the airport when it hit someone (well, they jumped in front of the train, suicide)
<pleia2> we got to evacuate in a bart tunnel, it was all kinds of excitement
<philipballew> what a sad way to die.
<pleia2> and sad, I felt a bit anxious and sick the next time I had to ride bart
<philipballew> Makes you wonder what happens in their life that does not happen in mine.
<philipballew> with so many sucide prevention programs out there via churches and government programs sometimes you wonder, but for some people they will not make the first move to get help. Only accept when somebody offers.
<pleia2> hopelessness is a powerful thing
<bkerensa> pleia2: this happened today?
<bkerensa> =/
<pleia2> bkerensa: no, a few months ago
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> still bad
<philipballew> Indeed it is. As fellow human beings I believe it is our job to help out our brothers and sisters who are struggling.
<pleia2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhNBCRggdYg
 * pleia2 took a video of the evacuation ^^
<bkerensa> I have always feared the might bart.... I always think somehow the wind of the tunnels will suck me onto the third rail
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> mighty*
<philipballew> gotta help a brother out is the slang today I think
<bkerensa> pleia2: there are fun times on bart too though http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqtZyA0GPKM
<pleia2> bkerensa: most times on bart are good :)
<pleia2> MarkDude has gone on as a penguin
<bkerensa> pleia2: so uhh what were you walking on in the tunnel?
<pleia2> bkerensa: yes
<bkerensa> I would totally refuse to get off the train
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> im cool on all that
<bkerensa> there are huge rats and electrical rails and such
<MarkDude> Wow
<pleia2> I like rats
<MarkDude> I would feel better if wearing rthe penguin suit during evacuation
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> I would take charge
<philipballew> when I was there in sac when I saw the body, my brother has the stupic idea taking pictures of the body was a good idea. GOt talked to by sac pd
<philipballew> *stupid
<philipballew> *got
<MarkDude> and tell people which direction to head- while motioning with my flippers
<pleia2> the whole situation was a mess, they kept being like "ok, now we're going to bring the other train up to this one and you'll walk across a platform ....scratch that, we'll think of something else"
<MarkDude> People *would hella * listen
<pleia2> ..like they've never done this before?!
<MarkDude> Well they have pics of how to do it
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> pleia2: I like rats too... I own one but not the kind in the tunnels
<MarkDude> But they dont really know
<bkerensa> those are like cambodian river rats
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> everyone was very nice though :)
<philipballew> i like rats the size of dogs
<pleia2> even the cops who had to interview everyone on the train
 * MarkDude avoids making jokes about being scared of bart cops
<MarkDude> depending on color range
<pleia2> MarkDude: I took care of it
<pleia2> 22:51:13 < pleia2> isn't it sad that the first thing I think of when I think of bart being scary is bart cops shooting people?
<philipballew> Dont taze me bro!
<MarkDude> Well sadly, based on color
<pleia2> then we decided that trains hitting people was scary, and then you joined :)
<bkerensa> Portland was bad today http://www.koinlocal6.com/media/lib/107/0/6/e/06e955d0-c00d-4f88-ab5d-783478608b58/Story.jpg
<pleia2> and yeah, I'd be pretty safe from bart cops, as would penguin MarkDude
<bkerensa> so glad I didnt go downtown
<philipballew> I wonder if the person shot was wearing a "hoodie"
<pleia2> bkerensa: oh my, what's going on?
<MarkDude> Well, its one of the few areas I feel white Privilege
 * MarkDude knoww he he has it, but never thinks of it
<philipballew> I feel it in sd everyday
<bkerensa> pleia2: uhh apparently the occupy folk decided to throw smoke bombs all day
<bkerensa> http://columbian.media.clients.ellingtoncms.com/img/photos/2012/05/01/X216_18CC_9_t640.jpg?a6ea3ebd4438a44b86d2e9c39ecf7613005fe067
<pleia2> bkerensa: oh dear :(
<bkerensa> cop pulling a guy off his bicycle
<bkerensa> ^
<bkerensa> yeah its been pretty bad here
<philipballew> Its weird to be in City Heights and then go on back to where I live in Point Loma and see the big difference of the way people look
 * bkerensa was watching video on KGW earlier and cops were batoning people who were already handcuffed
<bkerensa> :(
<pleia2> :(
<MarkDude> WHO watches the watchers......
<philipballew> I got called a idiot by a cop last friday
<pleia2> we do! public outrage!
<MarkDude> Walnut Creek police, I fell vary safe around them, and would only be worried about tickets
<philipballew> I was riding critical mass though. I think everybody hates Critical Mass
<MarkDude> Oakland PD scares the hell out of me
<bkerensa> MarkDude: funny you say that
<bkerensa> MarkDude: there was a sureveillance van parked at Orenco Station in Hillsboro in a non-parking zone and some guy setup a webcam to watch the van
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> I used to work 3rd shift at a gas station, I've had far more friendly encounters with cops than otherwise
<MarkDude> philipballew, Critical Mas loves Portland, they stopped their shutdowns there
<pleia2> as an 18 year old girl working alone at night in a gas station they looked out for me
<MarkDude> pleia2, me too
<philipballew> MarkDude, yeah. We run all the redlghts and tend to get high fives from the people in cars, but yelled at by cops
<MarkDude> BUT, Oakland is notorious
<MarkDude> Google Rough Riders
<MarkDude> they got matching tattoos
<MarkDude> planted evidence
<pleia2> is there anything in Oakland that isn't scary? :)
<MarkDude> and beat folks regularly
<pleia2> the California Museum isn't scary! that place is awesome
<MarkDude> HIPPIES
<pleia2> and the A's <3
<MarkDude> they have lots of those
<MarkDude> Yes the A;s
<pleia2> the Raiders are scary :)
 * MarkDude was just going to say that
<MarkDude> lol
<pleia2> hehe
<philipballew> Berkley is nice
<MarkDude> Yes it is
<MarkDude> Altho it can be silly
 * philipballew didn't get accepted there
<pleia2> there is a lot of granola there
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> Im kind of glad the occupation got shut down here... I dont much like income inequality or bailouts but I also didnt like the drug haven our city parks turned into
<bkerensa> =/
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, there was a lot of vandalism and not cool stuff happening at ours too
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I went down to the parks
<bkerensa> and have people uhh Linux
<bkerensa> :)
<MarkDude> My friend was interviewed by detectives from there, for a serious crime. they said he matched th picture- (of a black dude. and my friend is half Filipino, half Irish
<philipballew> One day drugs will be legalized and something else will be the new drug
<bkerensa> and it was a hot mess.... lots of littering... pollution.... drugs... alcohol.... crazy people yelling at media and cops
<philipballew> I say we make fruit illegal. All the kids will be rebels and eat fruit.
<MarkDude> lol
<bkerensa> Illegal Dog Fighting: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bkerensa/6338683191/in/set-72157627710899733/
<bkerensa> it was all bad
<pleia2> maybe vegetables
<philipballew> Carrot party!!!
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> ok, open week starts tomorrow which means I need to get to bed so I can be up early
<pleia2> good night :)
<bkerensa> gnight
<philipballew> who ever invented college finals. I really dislike you right now
<dax> I feel the same way about whoever invented annotated bibliographies.
<MarkDude> Laters pleia2
<dax> although at least we get to pick our own sources, so I'm annotating things like K&R and _Free Software, Free Society_
<philipballew> dax, wanna teach me physics?
<dax> which bit of it?
<philipballew> hum. Im working on mass vs weight right now
<dax> ah, classical mechanics? that's kinda fun
<dax> ball goes up in air, ball comes down, model using math*
<dax> * assume that friction, non-vacuums, and things that aren't spheres don't exist
<philipballew> and then it lands and friction comes into play
<bkerensa> Darkwing: Does BlueSystems realize that distrowatch rankings are worthless?
<dax> Distrowatch rankings are extremely useful. When someone cites them as a useful source for distribution userbase, you know not to listen to the rest of their argument \o/
<philipballew> how does distrowatch get their numbers?
<philipballew> Id say the biggest dirsto out there is hands down debian
<dax> philipballew: page views on distrowatch's site
<philipballew> because its the base of all of ubuntu, linux mint
<philipballew> dax, I should write s acript to view the gentoo page 100,000 times a day. See if I can make it number 1
<dax> When you visit http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=mint , it increases the distrowatch ranking for Mint slightly, which leads to people writing articles about Mint being popular on Distrowatch, so people to go Mint's distrowatch page to see, so Mint's distrowatch ranking goes up...
<dax> same thing happened with Ubuntu in the past. The site's completely useless for statistical purposes.
<philipballew> ubuntu has more twitter followers
<bkerensa> wait
 * philipballew waits
<bkerensa> pleia2 said she was going to bed for open week? but what happened to ask mark
<bkerensa> http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2012/05/01/ask-mark-on-may-1st-ubuntu-open-week-from-may-2-4/
<bkerensa> that was supposedly today?
<philipballew> bkerensa, it happened
<philipballew> 2 to 3 pm
<bkerensa> philipballew: oh
<bkerensa> the blog post was also today so I thought someone got confused
<bkerensa> philipballew: what channel was it in?
<philipballew> bkerensa, you should lead a session tomorow. there is an open slot
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> not a chance
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa will be sleeping like a baby
<philipballew> why not?
<bkerensa> ^
<bkerensa> I do not wake early :)
<philipballew> i wake early and stay up late. A bad combo
<bkerensa> philipballew: I stay up till like 2-3am
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> sometimes 5am
<philipballew> what do you do?
<bkerensa> philipballew: Various projects
<bkerensa> mostly wordpress dev stuff
<philipballew> usually If I am up late I am working on my bike or doing something with tools
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> I thought you meant for living
<bkerensa> well most nights.... just hacking on some Juju... reading lots of news.... lots of blog reading
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> for a living a fix point Loma Nazarene computer hardware
<bkerensa> philipballew: Its funny because I go through weird sleeping phases... Last year I went to bed by 7pm every night and woke at 4am
<philipballew> Broken mobo, let me fix that
<philipballew> I just mad a custom ubuntu os that someone is going to put on laptops and give to pastors in Urban LA and also Africa. Its really pumped about it.
<philipballew> s/its/im
<philipballew> bkerensa, finals week has destroyed my sleep pattern. I will hopefully be able to survive uds with this messed up sleep pattern
<dax> My sleep pattern's doing okay, if you discount naps. I've been avoiding caffeine and it seems to be helping.
<philipballew> 6th cup today
<dax> yeah, see, all that's doing is setting you up to be horribly tired in a few hours
<philipballew> rrue, but ill manage as long as I get mthrough wednesday
<philipballew> Physics final then chem final. Next a precalculas final, followed right after by a Christian Tradition essay I have to type
<philipballew> abd email by 8pm tomorow
<philipballew> 8and
<philipballew> *and
<philipballew> man, my spelling is bad when Im stressed
<philipballew> I can do it.
<philipballew> you should be jealous dax
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<BigWhale> Before UDS, I'll arrive at SFO on 5th. Because I want to spend some time in the city before I head to Oakland, I was wondering if there's a place I could store my baggage for the time being? Perhaps at the BART station?
<pleia2> bkerensa: the blog post was made the night before, which was May 1st UTC time, but not our time ;)
<bkerensa> ahh
<pleia2> BigWhale: not really :(
<BigWhale> pleia2, yeah, I noticed. :) I made such a perfect plan for 5th, then my wife screwed it up completely by asking me what will I do with my suitcases ... :>>
<pleia2> BigWhale: do you know your schedule? I live right downtown and if we can coordinate properly you can drop your stuff off at my place
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: your quite the host offering people so much :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: it's not much trouble :)
 * bkerensa wonders how much trouble it would be to host MarkDude and Co when they come up in June :P
<BigWhale> pleia2, wow, that would be awesome.
<BigWhale> pleia2, I land at SFO at 1pm
<bkerensa> pleia2: has it been warm in the Bay Area as of lately?
<BigWhale> then I was planning to take BART to err ..
<BigWhale> .. Powell St.
<BigWhale> apparently there's an apple store right there.
<pleia2> BigWhale: ok, take it one stop further to Montgomery street and walk down New Montgomery street (that will be south of market) then find a coffee shop with wifi (starbucks will have it) and grab me on IRC
<pleia2> I live at the end of New Montgomery Street, it's 2 long blocks from the station
<BigWhale> this sounds like a disaster plan :)))
<BigWhale> but I'll remember it.
<pleia2> bkerensa: oh, re: weather, it was in the 70s over the weekend but it's back down to the typical 50s
<pleia2> iheartubuntu is doing an open week session on gaming over in #ubuntu-classroom at 9 :)
<iheartubuntu> god help me
<pleia2> haha, you'll be fine
<iheartubuntu> i ate some wheaties
<BigWhale> at 9_
<BigWhale> _
<BigWhale> ?
<BigWhale> what timezone? :>
<pleia2> BigWhale: you're in the California channel :) it's 9:30 here
<DonkeyHotei> am
<DonkeyHotei> i'm guessing the session is pm
<pleia2> no, it's now
<DonkeyHotei> oh.
<pleia2> I would have said 21:00 otherwise ;)
<DonkeyHotei> i never liked 24hr clocks
<ezri> try 24-hour clocks set to UTC. It's 1630 right now >.>
<DonkeyHotei> /ns info rww
<DonkeyHotei> oops
<DonkeyHotei> heh, someone registered Jadzia in alabama just 3 days ago
<iheartubuntu> well that was fun! i wished i had been running lernid to see how it looked
<pleia2> :)
<MarkDude> Darkwing, are you able to go to the A's game next Thursday?
<Darkwing> MarkDude: I don't see why not. :D
<Darkwing> How much for tix?
<MarkDude> $4
<MarkDude> rather cheap
<MarkDude> and we can also bring foos in
<MarkDude> So its even cheaper
<MarkDude> I just found out Thurs is the day the UW is meeting , so that sucks. But I am guessing some of them will be happier if I dont attend ;)
 * MarkDude knows he is looked at by some as Feminist Hulk
<MarkDude> https://twitter.com/#!/FEMINISTHULK
<pleia2> MarkDude: I scheduled it months ago :)
<pleia2> it's been on our UDS project page and posted to the UW list
<pleia2> but we only really have 2 evenings to use, so lots of overlap in events was inevitable
<pleia2> I am sad I can't go to Debian dinner or A's game!
<MarkDude> pleia2, well, considering how my association with UW stressed a few during my Mark S issue. I think its best this way
 * MarkDude loves UW
<akk> Aw, that was a while ago.
<pleia2> I'm not actually sure who is coming out
<MarkDude> And needs to keep a bit of distance
<MarkDude> In case Mark S needs his balls squeezed again, shhhhhhh
<MarkDude> lol
 * MarkDude thinks he will be better behaved now
 * MarkDude is looking forawrd to to seeing him in person, all joking aside
<MarkDude> And taking a pic with him, while I am wearing the Beefy Miracle shirt, that will be epic
 * MarkDude hopes grantbow will be able to make it also
<MarkDude> UDS will be more fun with Dangerous G there
<bkerensa> =o
<philipballew> would opt be the best place to place my own scripts or my ~ folder?
<pleia2> standard places tend to be /usr/share/local/ or ~/bin
<pleia2> opt isn't really used on deb-based systems
<akk> I always put my own stuff in ~/bin
<pleia2> me too
<akk> unless I'm testing an installer or deb package.
<philipballew> alright. and then Ill just set the alias of it so I dont need to set the file path for each time I run it I guess.
<philipballew> thank you pleia2 and akk
<akk> philipballew: Put ~/bin in your path, if it isn't already.
<philipballew> I need to be more aware of the system differences between debian and other distros
<akk> I have it first in my path, so my own scripts override anything system-installed.
<philipballew> Though I joke in here like all other distros are bad, I use other distros.
<philipballew> akk, so therefore you can write your own system scripts to take the place I see?
<philipballew> all  prepped for uds akk?
<akk> No prep needed for this one (except figuring out how to get there, and I'm still fuzzy on that :)
<akk> Well, and look at the schedule to figure out what talks to go to, but last time I looked it was still pretty empty.
<pleia2> unfortunately it doesn't really get populated until about Sunday or so, and it changes throughout the week
<pleia2> it's all workshops and they tend to expect people to be there the whole time, so a rigid schedule isn't a priority
<akk> Okay, so set aside several hours Sunday night to look at schedule. Check. :)
<philipballew> I wish I had time this week, but its finals week.
<philipballew> So saturday ill look
<akk> I don't need rigid, but I need to know "What's the earliest thing I'm absolutely driven to attend tomorrow morning" each day.
<akk> Once I'm there I'm flexible, but it'll take an hour and a half minimum to get there.
<pleia2> yay, the UW session made it on the schedule \o/
<pleia2> thursday at noon
<akk> yay! Though that one I already knew about, from your mail.
<philipballew> akk, are you commuting everyday
<akk> philipballew: yes
<philipballew> That sounds fun!
<akk> ugh, you can do the commute for me, then :)
<pleia2> I send too many emails, one was for Ubuntu Open Week tomorrow (so, this Thursday) and the other was for Ubuntu Women dinner (next week, Thursday night)
<akk> I for one appreciate the emails, pleia2
<philipballew> Is that similar to the one at Scale?
<akk> Very helpful for keeping track of what's going on!
<pleia2> too many thursdays :)
 * philipballew loves getting emails!
<pleia2> philipballew: no, we're actually doing proper dinner at my home
<philipballew> Oh wow. That sounds fun!
<pleia2> wow, the schedule actually does have a fair amount on it already
<pleia2> oh, right, my UW session for open week is *friday*
<pleia2> my poor brain, also - woo I don't need to scramble to write it after the girl geek dinner!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-05-03
<bkerensa> pleia2: glad to see you will be at the help.u.c. meet
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> bkerensa: I'll get my answer some way or another@
<pleia2> !
<philipballew> Hey California how is it going this evening!
<akk> When the GUI upgrader (is that still synaptic?) gets into a loop of putting up a zillion dialogs you have to OK, is there any way to say "OK to all"?
<DonkeyHotei> the release-upgrader was never synaptic
<DonkeyHotei> and i think the commandline version allows that
<akk> Ah, I think he gave up and killed the upgrader anyway.
<akk> After hitting return on about 100 dialogs with no end in sight.
<bkerensa> akk: you figure out the parki ng?
<DonkeyHotei> bkerensa: are you in town?
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: No not yet... Sunday morning early
<bkerensa> :D
<DonkeyHotei> ok
<bkerensa> unless goes terribly wrong
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> something*
<akk> bkerensa: I'll probably try to reserve a spot, but I'm still considering trying just driving there.
<bkerensa> ahh
<akk> Also, considering the possibility of going from Hayward -- I'm having car problems (new used car that turns out to have some unfortunate problems) and there's supposedly a good Mazda shop there.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-05-04
<MarkDude> akk, sad to hear on that car, it looks like it can be much fun
<MarkDude> If its working that is
<akk> Oddly enough, it's fun even with problems!
<akk> It's just going to be a much more expensive car than I originally thought. :(
<pleia2> Ubuntu CDs!
<akk> \o/
<akk> Though I'm surprised they don't just hand them over in person at UDS.
<akk> (oh, I guess then you'd have to carry them all, though)
<pleia2> they don't really coordinate so precisely anyway :)
<greg-g> get it?! precisely!
<pleia2> I hate precise :)
<akk> I hate it as a name for a release.
<akk> The release itself seems to be working pretty well (knock silicon).
<pleia2> ah yes, the release itself is nice
<pleia2> upgraded my mini9 today (from lucid!), Xubuntu
<pleia2> bumped into a couple known bugs, but mostly went well :)
<akk> That's great, that an upgrade from lucid works well (I know it's supposed to, but still nice to hear it does :)
<akk> d has been struggling with getting an updated ubuntu on a chromebook today and not having much luck.
<pleia2> they don't actually recommend it until 12.04.1, once that's released the update manager will finally tell you to upgrade
<pleia2> s/released/release
<pleia2> no, I had it right the first time
<akk> Ah! I wondered why he was doing oneiric first.
<pleia2> lts to lts I mean
<akk> My pangolin here is a clean install, because my attempt at copying the ocelot over to a new partition to upgrade it resulted in badness.
 * akk is trying to buck tradition and use the good animal names instead of the stupid adjectives
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> there is a guy on the ubuntu planet who is terribly annoyed that people use any part of the code names at all after releaes
<akk> and I refuse to say things like "I'm running precise" and then have to explain them
<pleia2> "it's not precise pangolin anymore, it's 12.04!"
<pleia2> yeah yeah :)
<akk> That's no fun!
<pleia2> agreed!
<akk> Though the adjectives aren't that much fun either. Animals are fun (as I'm sure you'd agree).
<pleia2> :)
<akk> I can sort of sympathize with people who want to see the numbers -- I know I get terribly confused when people talk about MacOS trying to remember if leopard was earlier or later than tiger
<akk> and Ubuntu is the one OS that uses the sensible rule of using the year, so you actually know when it was.
<pleia2> at least we're going in alphabetical order
<akk> Yes, that's also sensible.
<akk> I really like both those things about Ubuntu naming.
<philipballew> pleia2, I assume I can just pick up some cd's from you in oak?
<pleia2> philipballew: I suggest picking up some being given out by Canonical at UDS ;)
<pleia2> if you need more beyond that I'll ship some down
<philipballew> pleia2, sounds good. I can just pick those up
<philipballew> are they all 32 bit again this year>
<philipballew> ?
<pleia2> the desktop ones are 32 bit, server are 64
<philipballew> nice!
 * philipballew high fives pleia2 
<pleia2> ^5
<bkerensa> California Dreamin
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> wow, they have formal events every evening
<philipballew> ca is a very formal state
<pleia2> lol
<philipballew> pleia2, does uds have a dress code?
<philipballew> I mean I knows its ca, so I can wear rainbows probably, buy I should probably check
<pleia2> they wouldn't take kindly to nudests
<pleia2> but otherwise you should be fine
<akk> The dress code is: you should be dressed.
<pleia2> I just wear t-shirt and jeans
<akk> Preferably with some sort of linuxy slogan on the t-shirt. :)
<akk> And ubuntu earrings, of course!
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> I'll have some for sale with me
<philipballew> my ears closed up a while ago, I used to have them open.
<philipballew> maybe I need a new excuse!
<philipballew> pleia2, How much are they. It would make some good gifts as well.
<pleia2> $20
<pleia2> and $10 of that goes to partimus.org (linux in schools!)
<philipballew> We do need that
<philipballew> So I keep hearing all this noise about ea games coming there.
<philipballew> Not that I really play video games, but apparently they are a big company...
<MarkDude> Anyone else for A's game thurs with some FOSS folks?
<philipballew> MarkDude, totally down
<MarkDude> Cool
 * MarkDude thinks we have like 7
<MarkDude> I will go ahead and get 8
<MarkDude> and get more during next week as needed
<philipballew> how much per ticket?
<MarkDude> $4
<MarkDude> costs $2 on wed
<philipballew> shoot, in that case i should buy two for a leg rest
<philipballew> the weekend series is gonna be fun as well
<philipballew> there has never been a baseball Ive gone to where i did not have a good time.. should be fun!
<MarkDude> It is lots of fun
<philipballew> yeah, I plan to go to several a's games this summer
<MarkDude> Cool
<MarkDude> If you make it on a day when its not full
<MarkDude> most days
<MarkDude> I can sneak you down to the best seats
<MarkDude> right behind the dugout
<MarkDude> players can sign there
<philipballew> Id totally be down for that.
<MarkDude> No doubt
<MarkDude> Baseball rocks
<philipballew> Seriously. Its like a giant saga played out daily for all to watch. Almost poetic
 * philipballew is off to pretend to care about his last day of sophomore year tomorrow
<philipballew> pleia2, when ive had to brush my cats teeth, it takes some force. It's almost as if you have to show to mercy. Its not fun...
<pleia2> :\
<pleia2> the vet showed us how with a finger, but she's so terrified at the vet that she's immobile cat ball
<pleia2> at home she is all wiggle wiggle
<philipballew> yeah, We used two people. One to hole my cat down, and them other to brush.
<philipballew> cats are used to their comfort zone probably I guess...
<pleia2> yeah, that's what we did on tuesday, it still didn't work very well :)
<pleia2> yeah
<philipballew> The cat's hate you for doing that to them.
<pleia2> fortunately she is forgiving
<pleia2> we also give her fluids under the skin ever other day
<philipballew> That sounds hard. Is she happier then she used to be?
<philipballew> http://imagebin.org/210911
<pleia2> it was scary at first, but it's actually not too bad once everyone involved gets used to it
<philipballew> ^for anyone wondering
<pleia2> aww kitties :)
<philipballew> the black one is boo, and the other one is chubbs :)
<philipballew> What is the real issue behind your cat?
<pleia2> kidney failure :(
<pleia2> not sure what caused it, the vet thinks it was an undiagnoised urinary tract infection gone awry
<philipballew> SHe must have a good doctor. She is on a list I assume?
<pleia2> they don't have lists, when the doctors feel she's ready for a transplant they work with a shelter
<pleia2> you then adopt the shelter cat who gave a kidney
<pleia2> (studies show the risk is pretty low for the donor cat, and like humans they can live with one kidney)
<pleia2> but she's very young (5 years old) and is responding well to treatment, so we're not at that point yet :)
<philipballew> looks like pleia2 gets a new cat out of this!
<bkerensa> hmm
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-05-05
<bkerensa> pleia2: do you think walking from Jack London Square to City Center would be safe enough?
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> I don't really know a whole lot about Oakland
<pleia2> I've only gone there at night once, and it was a little scary :)
 * pleia2 usually goes during the day
<pleia2> I think daytime is probably fine though
<bkerensa> ok
 * bkerensa was going to catch AC Transit but I got two suitcases so I dont think that will work well ;p
<pleia2> heh, yeah, that would be fun
<pleia2> coming in Sunday?
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah should be in at Amtrak by 8am
<pleia2> nice
<bkerensa> They said we had to arrive by Sunday afternoon
<bkerensa> so yeah thats the best I could do :D
<pleia2> I usually wandered in in the evening, generally can't check in until 3PM anyway and there aren't planned events on Sunday for community people (Canonical usually has an event)
<pleia2> ideas have been floated for an event that evening for community people since it ends up being a little awkward to show up and have nothing to do, but nothing really stuck
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> well I have friends in Oakland and SF so I'm sure ill find something to do
<pleia2> yeah :)
<bkerensa> I just hope I can talk the hotel into storing my luggage until check-in
<pleia2> shouldn't be a problem
<bkerensa> good stuff :) lugging it around SF wouldnt be so fun
<pleia2> haha, yeah
<bkerensa> I think ill use the opportunity to go to Chinatown and try to find to Coconut Candy for my grandmother
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> there you go :)
<pleia2> I'll be wandering around with some people on Sunday, gonna try to get someone to go on the cable car with me
<pleia2> I mean, take some visitors on the cable car
<gua> monday monday monday!
<philipballew> gua, ITs Saturday!
<gua> philipballew: happy cinco de mayo
<gua> but the UDS of UDSes starts mondayy wooo WOOO
<gua> gonna get some steam, gonna get some juju
<gua> hm getting an error message from 4 browsers trying to register for UDS   "OpenID discovery error: Error fetching XRDS document: (60, 'server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt')"
<philipballew> gua, have you tried turning it off and on again?
<gua> philipballew: i need to break into the canonical.com datacenter to do that
<gua> that will take a while
<philipballew> good point
<philipballew> in the mean time. wanna come to san diego to help me move!
<gua> woo!
<philipballew> Its happening right now!!!
<gua> that is far
<gua> ooh real time
<philipballew> yet Ill be at uds sunday
<gua> aww sunday, that's the end :(
<gua> google maps says san diego is 484 mi, 8 hr 3 min away from my current location
<gua> a guy in #launchpad forwarded me to #canonical-sysadmin so i think the right people will be made aware of the issue
<gua> or it's just me
<gua> i gotta print out the sessions and check off what i want to make sure to attende
<philipballew> yeah, where you live?
<gua> walnut creek area
<gua> i don't make it to the LUGs as much as i'd like. the few i tried to go to i couldn't find people meeting there
<gua> dangit there are a ton of neat tracks going on at the same time
<philipballew> gua, nice. Ive never been there.
<gua> it's pretty nice. a really packed downtown with a ton of stores/restaurants.
<philipballew> I grew up in auburn. opposite
<gua> ah wow yeah. bit north
<gua> wait
<gua> i don't think there is uds stuff on sunday
<philipballew> no, i just check in them
<gua> hm http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/ says monday to friday
<gua> maybe there's a super secret extra days only for insiders
<gua> alright about late enough, gnite
<philipballew> whooo!!! two hours of sleep!!!!
<bkerensa> hi philipballew
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> gua: I let Canonical's sysadmins know yesterday
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> philipballew: on Sunday we have to find informal fun stuff to do
 * bkerensa will be heading to Chinatown in SF if you car to attach :D
<pleia2> gua: there aren't super secret days, philip is getting there early because he's traveling to attend, so needs somewhere to sleep before monday morning :)
<pleia2> well, there are sprints that Canonical employees do before UDS, but that's not for us
<DonkeyHotei> are there any uds-related-in-any-way events today or tomorrow?
<pleia2> nope
<DonkeyHotei> ok
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: not officially
<bkerensa> But if anyone wants to tag along to SF Chinatown or something I am going tomorrow
<DonkeyHotei> SF-LUG is tomorrow
<DonkeyHotei> if anyone is looking for an unofficial event, idk what would be more fitting
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: where is it held at?
<DonkeyHotei> 26th & geary
<bkerensa> Hmm
<bkerensa> Maybe I will come
<bkerensa> doesnt the 38 Muni go up there?
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<bkerensa> Mmm and there is Chinese Food and Indian across the street
<DonkeyHotei> i don't think they allow outside food
<bkerensa> Oh I mean after :D
<bkerensa> or Before
<DonkeyHotei> ah
<DonkeyHotei> bkerensa: just in case you haven't found it, http://www.sf-lug.com/
<bkerensa> kk
<akk> Is there any way to track changes to the UDS schedule? Like, if I go through the schedule now and figure out what I want to go to, how do I find out if something new gets added or something gets moved?
<pleia2> unfortunately not
<DonkeyHotei> i hadn't thought of that when i imported the ical file into google calendar
<akk> Okay, I won't bother reading beyond Wednesday morning for now.
<DonkeyHotei> i marked "attending" sessions only for monday
 * bkerensa has checked many attendings but there is the possibility for changes on the fly
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> I checked some attendings but then I started getting irrelevant email and wondered why I was checking things.
<bkerensa> ;0
<pleia2> nice day out today :)
<bkerensa> Yeah I hear 80's tomorrow and 70's for the rest of the week
<akk> Cool and windy here so far this morning.
<pleia2> in the mid 60s and sunny here so far
<akk> Here too, but for San Jose that's pretty cool ... especially with the chilly wind.
 * akk is spoiled after a few really nice spring days
<bkerensa> ok everyone see you in Oakland... I am on my way out the door
<bkerensa> Bon Voyage
<pleia2> have a safe trip :)
<DonkeyHotei> what, is he leaving oregon only now?
<akk> Sure, sounds about right to me.
<akk> A relaxed 2-day trip or a long 1-day trip followed by time to decompress.
<DonkeyHotei> i thought he was already here
<MarkDude> http://makerfaire.com/bayarea/2012/
<MarkDude> 2 weeks, who is going? Maker Faire Bay Area May 19 & 20, 2012
<akk> Oh, wow, Maker Faire is during the eclipse? Wonder if they're going to have people hanging around and watching it. (Sunday afternoon, starts at 5:17.)
<akk> I may head out of town to get closer to the centerline, not sure yet.
<DonkeyHotei> i don't want to spend the money
<MarkDude> $15 for one day?
<MarkDude> Pack a lunch
<DonkeyHotei> not that interesting atm
<MarkDude> Ok, well dont go
<MarkDude> :P
<MarkDude> One of these days Im haiving a Beefy Miracle Geeknic
<MarkDude> Maybe that will be interesting
<DonkeyHotei> that i'd go to
<MarkDude> cool
<gua> ty bkerensa and pleia2
<gua> "Please specify the group or Company you are representing" hmm
<akk> Agreed, DonkeyHotei, it is expensive.
<akk> gua: "self" ?
<DonkeyHotei> i put Ubuntu
<gua> akk: I was thinking that, but "I will be representing myself" sounds kind of big-ego-ish heh. But yeah that sounds good.
<akk> I usually put * or . or something on forms that are rude enough to insist.
<gua> haha
<akk> But self is a pretty standard thing to put.
<gua> ah, good to know
<akk> I have a couple of fake company names I use if a form absolutely insists on a company name and doesn't accept punctuation.
<akk> Or there's always World, or The Universe, or Humanity. :)
<akk> or Every Decent-Thinking Person.
<gua> Yeah I gotta have some backup custom company names for things like this
<gua> Global TechBioCompuQuad
<akk> I've seen worse ... on real companies. :)
<gua> (definitely not to be confused with Local TechBioCompuQuad)
<gua> Yeahh, for kind of smaller companies their names can get so bad
<akk> So many startups pick a name that's super general ... people think "I want a company, and I don't really care what it does" and name accordingly.
<akk> Global Innovative Solutions, Inc. Things like that.
<gua> Hah that's pretty bad. Well whenver I've gotten into the depths of trying to come up with a name I liked for something, I do notice that if I wasn't so used to "Google" or "Amazon" and similar I probably wouldn't think they're very good names.
<gua> Woo success "UDS Registration: CONFIRMATION"
<akk> Hmm, I don't think I ever got one of those. Should I worry?
<akk> Is it email?
<akk> Can I check whether I'm registered on launchpad or somewhere?
<gua> akk: If you got forwarded to launchpad.net it has it as some kind of a sprint thing
<gua> akk: And I don't think you should worry since it just says email if you want to change any part of your registration info
<gua> And yeah it was an email
<akk> But now you have me wondering -- if I show up and they say I'm not preregistered, is it a problem?
<MarkDude> Nope
<MarkDude> Just means you may not get a shirt
<gua> That I don't know. I'm not even 100% that you have to register but there's lots of language on the UDS site that encourages registering, so I went ahead and di it
<akk> Ah, there's an email address to contact if I didn't receive the registration mail.
 * akk mails it
<gua> Oh nice, I was wondering if the size question meant I'd get a shirt :D
<MarkDude> its nice to, but not needed- technically
<MarkDude> Especially since you are akk
<MarkDude> Your name proceeeds you  ;)
<MarkDude> Yours is positive,
 * MarkDude 's is more oh, that a**hole
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> let em in
<gua> Better to be known than not known :P
<MarkDude> Well that I am, but not maybe what I would like to be for
<akk> I doubt the UDS establishment has a clue who I am. :)
<DonkeyHotei> does it matter?
 * MarkDude is willing to take bet you have a high recogintion akk, at least for your blog
<MarkDude> Sn9, no of course it does not, Everyone that helps out is helpful, and part of a team :)
<akk> The registration page says you have to register.
<akk> There seem to be lots of different registration pages, though ... I probably used the wrong one.
<gua> Of course it would
<gua> Hm
<gua> I used https://forms.canonical.com/udsreg/
<DonkeyHotei> i used the link from http://uds.ubuntu.com
<gua> For me that one forwarded to the canonical.com link
<gua> Clicking the button that is
<MarkDude> Its more fun to go to an event, and act like Ron Burgundy
<akk> I used http://uds.ubuntu.com/register/ but I got different forms the two times I went to it
<MarkDude> Do you know who I am , Idont know how to say this, but Im kindof important :D
<akk> (the first time I got a form that had mandatory fields like flight arrival times and passport number, second time it didn't have those)
 * MarkDude hopes his badge says company:Beefy Miracle
<MarkDude> I just said I was already here, and leaving in dec
<akk> On pleia2's suggestion I copied the times from https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-q for my arrival/departure times
<akk> even though I'm not really sure even what that page is :)
<gua> akk: It might be you selected "remote" one time and "in person" in the other
<gua> The calendar only shows up if you do the in person one.
<akk> I don't think it ever presented me with either of those options.
<akk> It may have jumped to conclusions based on somethingorother.
<gua> I just said I'd arrive two days before it began and arrive two days after in the afternoon each time
<akk> I'm sure I never chose "remote" ... and anyway, if I were remote why would I need a passport number?
<gua> Remote is the default one
<gua> Not sure about passport, only field like that I saw was a thing asking if you needed a visa or not to attend
<akk> Ah, passport expiry date, not number (checking my logs).
<akk> Anyway, the registration form pretty clearly doesn't like me at all and doesn't want me to go to UDS.
<akk> Hopefully Marianna will feel differently.
<bkerensa-droid> :)
<DonkeyHotei> bkerensa-droid: where are you now?
<bkerensa-droid> Uhh on tracks in fields somewhere
<DonkeyHotei> what?
<bkerensa-droid> About two hours south of portland but Amtrak is travelling  way offthe beaten path
<DonkeyHotei> ah
<DonkeyHotei> when is your arrival? i'm assuming you're getting off in either oakland or emeryville
<bkerensa-droid> I arrive in Oakland at 8:30 eta
<bkerensa-droid> Omg llamas
<pleia2> llamas live off the beaten path?
<bkerensa-droid> Train just passed a huge llama farm
<pleia2> hehe
 * pleia2 adds llama item in pluses "reasons to go to portland by train"
<pleia2> +column
<bkerensa-droid> Im apparently neat a town called Wren
<bkerensa-droid> Pleia2: so far this has been a fun trip
<bkerensa-droid> Bbl
<Darkwing> pleia2: are you commuting back and forth daily for UDS?
<DonkeyHotei> why wouldn't she be? it's about five minutes by rail
<DonkeyHotei> ok, maybe ten
<DonkeyHotei> exactly three stops
<DonkeyHotei> she'd get on at montgomery, next stop is embarcadero, next is west oakland, and then she'd get off at 12th street
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-05-06
<pleia2> Darkwing: yep
<pleia2> I'm actually at the hotel now with mhall119 and czajkowski
<pleia2> and yeah, it's like a 10 minute bart ride
<DonkeyHotei> i don't remember where czajkowski was coming from
<pleia2> ireland
<DonkeyHotei> since when is czajkowski an irish name?
<gua> witness protection :P
<DonkeyHotei> in ireland?
<gua> there's a new netflix series about a mobster that chooses to be relocated to norway, so based on the accuracy of television, yes
<DonkeyHotei> heh
<gua> there are so many neat tracks happening at the same time D:
<Darkwing> Does anyone have one single extra PC Case key? Like the type that it round? I got two new servers and one key.
<Darkwing> Frys doesn't sell them.
<Darkwing> You have to buy something that's 30 bucks to get it.
 * bkerensa will be crossing the Oregon/California border shortly :D
<DonkeyHotei> you'll get here around noon, then
<bkerensa> nah I will be there at 8:30am :)
<bkerensa> anyways Im about to lose service again as I hit the mountains of Northern California
<bkerensa> gnight all and safe travels :D
<DonkeyHotei> :)
<bkerensa-train> Dunsmuir, CA
<DonkeyHotei> aren't you gonna sleep?
<bkerensa-train> I slept for two hours in the sun forest
<gua> Definitely more than enough!
<bkerensa-train> Heh
<bkerensa-train> Well there are two babies behind me crying :s
<gua> I think the folk cure for that is eye contact with the babies + cry louder than them
<bkerensa-train> Heh
<gua> I have yet to have an opportunity to test that myself though, ymmv
<bkerensa-train> :()
<DonkeyHotei> i just now suddenly realized that the last time i saw bkerensa-train, i was still driving the VW
<bkerensa-train> :9
<DonkeyHotei> the VW has been gone since march 2007
<bkerensa-train> Bbl
<grantphone> YouTube.com typing in Ubuntu had some decent commercials.
<grantphone> I am looking forward to seeing people at uds.ubuntu.com !
<bkerensa-train> Good morning
<bkerensa2> In Emeryville
<bkerensa> pleia2: you dont know what time Phillip is coming in do you?
<bkerensa> he is my pair and I was going to see if he wanted to grab lunch
<Faqtotum> bkerensa: arrived yet?
<Faqtotum> i'm on muni atm, going to sf-lug
<bkerensa> Faqtotum: Im at my room.... Im probably going to grab some lunch and cocktails at jack london instead :D
<Faqtotum> not coming, then? there's gnu/linux, you know
<bkerensa> Faqtotum: Yeah I wont be able to make it =x
 * bkerensa is still waiting for Phillip in hopes I can take him to lunch with some others
<Faqtotum> oh? where's he now?
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, I'm not sure
<bkerensa> Faqtotum: No idea Ill check Amtrak I think thats how he is arriving
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Man its hot in these rooms
<Faqtotum> no AC?
<bkerensa> Faqtotum: yeah and I have it set to the lowest temp it will go to which is 65 but the rooms seem a good 70 degrees
<bkerensa> I think its because the sun is beating down on the windows
<pleia2> bkerensa: wandering over to this side of the bay today?
<pleia2> it's beautiful out :)
<Faqtotum> my android weather app says it's 66 degrees
<Faqtotum> i'm on the 38 atm sitting next to sf-lug regular bobbie sellers, at 20th
<Faqtotum> off the bus now
<pleia2> enjoy
<DrStrangelove> on wifi now
<Faqtotum> wifi is flaky here
<Darkwing> whoo hoo. ready to board.
<Faqtotum> amtrak?
<Darkwing> nope. I'm flying in from San Diego lol
<Darkwing> what's the weather there in Oakland?
<pleia2> beautiful :)
<pleia2> it's been sunny and in the 70s the past couple days
<Darkwing> nice. I don't know what time I'll be at the hotel tonight. hanging with my cousin and his wife for a bit.
<Faqtotum> sf-lug over
<Faqtotum> philipballew: arrived?
<philipballew> yeah! just rolled in
<philipballew> in the lobby now
<philipballew> took longer when I woke up late and missed my train
<philipballew> had to find a person to drive me here
<Faqtotum> you missed sf-lug, and bkerensa missed it too, because he waited for you first
<Faqtotum> who drove?
<Faqtotum> all the way from sd?
<philipballew> well it was from auburn. drove to there from sd last night
<philipballew> then this mornkng was going to catch a train. woke up to late...
<Faqtotum> ok
<Faqtotum> greyhound is WAY cheaper than capitol corridor, btw
<philipballew> yeah, for some reason the travel guy booked cc
<philipballew> bkerensa, I was just at the room
<bkerensa2> Hello all
<bkerensa2> In sf with laura and mhall
<Faqtotum> where in sf?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-04-29
 * MarkDude has some free tickets for A's game on Wed 12:35 pm
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I met Larry the Free Software Guy
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> He rox
<MarkDude> He used to not say such harsh things about Mark S
 * MarkDude has a few theories
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-04-30
 * MarkDude has some free extra A's tickets tomorrow https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2013-April/002217.html
<MarkDude> Lets not waste them
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-05-01
<MarkDude> Last chance on free baseball tix
<MarkDude> 12:35 start
 * MarkDude can leave tix at willcall
<MarkDude> no need to even look at me :D
<MarkDude> <bonus>
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-05-02
<MarkDude> This is relevant to Ubuntu : https://plus.google.com/u/1/105095769731159704550/posts/TND43Gib6rg
<darthrobot> [R: plus.google.com] Title: [Mark Terranova - Google+ - #ubuntu is ponderiing having the  #Community #deprecated .…]
<raevol> waiting for an ubuntu cd torrent to finally catch some high bandwidth peers is always fun
<raevol> it's like, 3 hours left to download? hmmm, not as soon as we find a good peer...
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> I am seeding
<raevol> server 12.04.2?
<raevol> amd64?
<bkerensa> oh no
<bkerensa> just desktop
<raevol> bah
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-05-03
<muteboy> Hello
<raevol> anyone have any ideas on how to troubleshoot a DNS issue i'm having at my office? people just intermittently can't connect to pages
<raevol> and i have no idea where to start :( it really seems like a DNS issue because once they actually hit the page (through refreshing) it loads just fine
<raevol> also pages that have been visited before load fine, as if the dns is cached
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-05-05
<MarkDude> akk:  you have any experience with making blueprints?
<MarkDude> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/communitizingthedotcom
<darthrobot> Title: [Communitizing the Ubuntu.com site, and showing respect for the C... : Blueprints : Ubuntu]
<akk> sorry, no, never done it
<MarkDude> Ok, I think I need to get feedback now. I assume I am the drafter, but much more than that- Im not sure
 * MarkDude got the answer in #ubuntu-community-teams
 * MarkDude forgets about that channel
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-28
<pleia2> rww: jono said the report is now annual and he hasn't released the first one yet, should be soon
<pleia2> rww: it also won't have exact numbers, just percentages, since they don't want folks to game the system
<pleia2> nhaines: so typically you just put in the request with a dollar amount, and they will either just send you the money (they did for me, but they know me) or you submit receipts after and they wire you the money
<raevol> happy Monday
<nhaines> pleia2: sounds perfect!  :D  Thanks!
<rww> pleia2: okays. thank you :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-29
<philipballew> nhaines, After May  9th, I am gonna be out of the area for a month.
<philipballew> life calls me elsewhere for a while.
<nateman264> 'ello
<nateman264> I need help for a second, please?
<bltz> what kind
<nateman264> I need to get ultimate edition on an external Hardrive to try and get it to boot on my computer
<bltz> of windows? try ##Windows
<nhaines> pleia2: yay, DVDs!  http://ubuntuone.com/1BgZ8g88Rm13gxgCGBHIQe
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [1985128]
<nateman264> what? no. I need ubuntu ultimate edition to boot.
<raevol> nateman264: where did you get ubuntu ultimate edition?
<nateman264> off the UE main site
<raevol> nateman264: do you have a link? i've never heard of it
<nhaines> nateman264: can you provide a URL to that?
<nateman264> http://ultimateedition.info/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ultimate Edition]
<nateman264> you guys get it?
<nhaines> nateman264: I'd say it's probably a good idea to either install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS or to ask on the UE forums.
<nateman264> *sigh* okay...
<nhaines> It looks like this is a heavily modified version of Ubuntu 13.04, which is only supported for another 3 months and may not have a good update path.
<nateman264> okay, then how would I do the same process with 14.04?
<nhaines> nateman264: sorry, we like to help where we can, but we basically do community events.  This looks like it might be really heavily modified and we haven't used it, so if we gave advice we might be wrong.
<nateman264> it's fine.
<nhaines> For 14.04, when you get to the install section, you'd choose "alongside Windows", and then you'd pick the external drive as the target.
<nateman264> okay. thank you.
<nhaines> And then at the end if it asks where to install the bootloader, pick the external drive again.
<nhaines> That should work, but the OS might be slower than running on an internal drive.  :)  (USB is pretty sluggish.)
<bltz> I've never heard anyone mention UE before, I wouldn't touch it with a long pole myself
<nateman264> eh, My internal is slow anyway...
<nateman264> well, I had a neighbor who ran it a while back and it was pretty awesome
<bltz> atleast they have a 460 page long detailed guide
<bltz> that they ripped from ubuntu and are just adding on to and modifying
<nhaines> bltz: it's an Ubuntu derivative, so it only makes sense to adapt the Ubuntu documentation.
<bltz> I'm not admonishing it
<bltz> it just makes sense that it's so large now
<nhaines> It sounds interesting.  Although I don't like the GNOME theme at all.  :)
<rww> The support policy on #ubuntu (and I believe other Ubuntu support venues) is "use actual Ubuntu. if you're not, ask your derivative for support", so I wouldn't touch derivatives either :)
<rww> (no comment on how that applies to ubuntu vs debian for me ;)
<nhaines> So, I just realized these 14.04 desktop and server sleeves advertise 18 months of updates instead of 5 years.  :P
<troyready> Dear lord.....that ultimate edition site.....
<troyready> It's like the anti-ubuntu, based on Ubuntu. I need bleach for my eyes.
<bltz> I'd like to hear your explanation for anti-Ubuntu
<nhaines> bltz: well, " No more "Big Brother" watching over your shoulder and tracking your every move. Funny how other O/S’s want to spy on you or target you for ads. Here at Ultimate Edition Central we do the opposite. Your privacy is important to us & so is your feedback."
<nhaines> Plus the default desktop shell is... very busy.
<troyready> If the only thing it changed was the dconf options for Dash, that would be one thing. I think the 'big brother' concerns are overblown, but I could certainly understand it
<troyready> As it is, it's seems like an unpolished, unpredictable mess that is more likely to cause people problems than help them
<troyready> e.g. getting people to install 13.10 now. Yikes.
<bltz> how'd you make that assumption? off the look of their site? I mean... install it before you disparage it
<nhaines> troyready: so many people were angry because Ubuntu "broke" fixubuntu.com
<nhaines> I was like "*Or* if you turned off online searching in the supported manner instead of uninstalling temporary packages, you'd be covered."
<troyready> nhaines, +1
<nhaines> Not that I'm against people modifying their computers, but then support for those modifications becomes their burden.
<troyready> bltz, I'm talking about a number of factors. Yes, the look of the site is part of it.
<troyready> By no means does a deritive developer need to be a slick webadmin; in fact, I would prefer their development time be put into useful technical things
<troyready> (e.g. one of my favorite sites as a macbook user is http://www.rodsbooks.com/ -- so much incredible content, no BS)
<darthrobot> Title: [Roderick W. Smith]
<bltz> I agree, the name and site look tacky and foreboding, but the fact that they've written hundreds of pages on top of the ubuntu official guidebook is a good sign
<bltz> I don't blame people for not mucking with css, it's such a tedious task
<troyready> bltz, That statement on its own is one I agree with in theory, but I don't think it will work out in practice
<bltz> which
<troyready> "...they've written hundreds of pages on top of the ubuntu official guidebook is a good sign"
<troyready> If people were just going to stick with Ultimate Edition 3.9 and he is able to produce documentation to support it, that's all well and good
<troyready> But given his split priorities and lack of time (every blog post implies tossing out releases and focusing on the next one), I'd be considerably more worried that people are in fact going to get out of date information and end up more confused
<troyready> I think we'd all end up in a better spot if he contributed to the primary ubuntu community wiki, and offered ppas and directions on his site for customizations
<nhaines> troyready: +1
<bltz> I don't think it'd make a difference to the ubuntu community, I'd rather this guy do what he enjoys
<bltz> something done with the right intentions is fine by me
<bltz> in any case, all I said was that the fact they're trying to do detailed documenation is a good sign, I don't think that's something anyone can argue with
<bltz> documentation*
<troyready> I respectfully disagree, because I don't see detailed documentation, I see grandiose out of date documentation
<bltz> ok yeah, an effort to document is bad
<bltz> sure nuff
<bltz> damned if you do, damned if you don't for these guys just because they're a bit behind release schedule. If one person can't keep their little project up-to-date then screw em
<troyready> See, that's my point. Communication is difficult, and people can get very bad ideas from improper communication.
<bltz> you can't protect people all the time
<ianorlinlaptop> that is true
<troyready> e.g.: what you just inferred from my statements
<bltz> I can't agree more, misccommunication is the biggest problem with any kind of interaction
<bltz> but I disagree that somehow this side project that reaches a handful of people is at risk
<bltz> for doing more harm than good. They don't need to be held to the same standards as lubuntu
<bltz> I was speaking towards their intentions - showing that you care about documentation is a good thing
<bltz> whether or not that outcome is detrimental to the project by poor wording is another matter
<troyready> I like that idea, I just don't see it on their site. Browsing through some of this : http://ultimateedition.info/guide/contents.html , it seems mostly awful
<darthrobot> Title: [Ultimate Edition - Ultamatix]
<troyready> (again, for comparison -- this site is amazing: http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/ and it helps the general Linux community)
<darthrobot> Title: [The rEFInd Boot Manager]
<troyready> But to your point: what harm is it for 'TheeMahn' to scratch his own itch? I suppose if it's not damaging the overall Linux brand, more power to him
<bltz> I was speaking towards http://ultimateedition.info/faq/ultimateguide.pdf
<darthrobot> Content type: [application/pdf] Size: [73674298]
<troyready> I worry that the project will give people a bad impression of Ubuntu & Linux in general because it's somehow supposedly 'Ultimate'
<troyready> But like you said, it's some random project, and it probably makes him happy, so so be it
<bltz> as neither of us have used it we can only speculate
<bltz> has anyone ever seen one core in htop stuck at 100% while no processes were using anywhere near that much cpu?
<pleia2> the Ubuntu documentation is in desperate need of help (and I've done a ton of work to improve the "getting started" docs on it), so it is always a bit sad for me when derivatives spend a lot of time on their own rather than contributing back
<pleia2> but whatever, we're all volunteers, we work on what we like
<pleia2> nhaines: yay cds!
<nhaines> pleia2: made me happy, except for when I realized that they each say they only offer 18 months of support.
<troyready> Is it making a distinction between 'updates' & 'support' ? Seems like there's a fair bit of that lately, for better or worse
<nhaines> troyready: nope.  http://ubuntuone.com/5QT25diGMR0IHiQcfcUGsu
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [197494]
<nhaines> There's 24 months of 'maintenance updates' anyway.  It switches over to security-only after 16.04 LTS.
<nhaines> Wow, the discs themselves are minimalist.  :)
<nhaines> They're also 64-bit.
<nhaines> Which I think is a good call.
<jose> what? Desktop are 64-bit?
<nhaines> Yup.
<jose> I didn't know that!
<nhaines> I'm in the process of verifying with a virtual machine.
<troyready> nhaines, awww, that is lame
<nhaines> troyready: yup.  I've alerted the proper authorities.
<nhaines> At least by delegation.  Because I am leader! \o/
<nhaines> But yeah, got asked for a photo, so I produced the U1 link.
<nhaines> I finally got Netflix working just right in my desktop browser.  So happy now.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-30
<jyo> Unintentionally hilarious: https://tim.siosm.fr/blog/2014/04/25/why-not-ubuntu-14.04-lts/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu 14.04 LTS: Why you should not use it, at all - Siosm's blog]
<rww> "Debian 7 if you’re OK with the packaging system"
<rww> i can tell i'm going to disagree with this already
<jyo> Yes, he suggests Debian 7 in the intro but keep reading until Reason 3...
<rww> (1) and (2) are legit. (2) is not avoidable because Ubuntu does time-based releases. (3) is the usual Redhat user complaint that's fixable using config iirc. (4) sabdfl just +1ed someone asking for a MRE for mariadb [...]
<jyo> (1) LTS enablement stack but sure.
<rww> does LTS enablement stack mean they're dropping support for the kernel trusty comes with in a few years?
<rww> (few < 5)
<rww> (5) re: Pollinate sounds about right, and I dunno about the other bits. (6) lol
<jyo> No, I think it's either original trusty for 5 or ride the enablement train until next LTS. At least that's what the wiki seems to suggest for 12.04
<pleia2> nhaines: yeah, shame about the 18 months thing (not true of any releases anymore!)
<rww> jyo: i think (1) is complaining about original trusty...
<rww> "there's also the hardware enablement stack" doesn't really contradict it
<rww> except to point out that kernel team has even more on their plate, which furthers their point
<rww> anyways. that blog post belongs on omg!rhel
<jyo> rww: Agreed.
<nhaines> I don't understand how 53% to 34% to <3%.... is not impressive anymore?  That didn't make sense to me.
<rww> hrm?
<rww> oh, the table in the link
<nhaines> In other news, the server CDs are actually DVDs.
<nhaines> This is good because servers should be really powerful so you don't really want to run a server that only has a CD-ROM drive.
<jose> pleia2: I am working to get that issue fixed asap
<jose> (the 18-months one)
<pleia2> jose: glad to hear it :)
<rww> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1313885
<rww> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1308572
<rww> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1314247
<rww> http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/toolkits.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Bug #1313885 “lock screen bypass” : Bugs : “unity” package : Ubuntu]
<rww> :P
<darthrobot> Title: [Bug #1308572 “Ubuntu 14.04: security problem in the lock screen” : Bugs : “unity” package : Ubuntu]
<darthrobot> Title: [Bug #1314247 “lock screen bypass with ctrl+alt+t” : Bugs : “unity” package : Ubuntu]
<darthrobot> Title: [XScreenSaver: On Toolkit Dialogs]
<elky> spammer
<nhaines> rww: those aren't really important because nobody knows about them so Unity is still secure.  :P
<nhaines> Ubuntu DVDs: http://ubuntuone.com/7iy45Afeff3j3hykG03Xyh
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [168176]
<nhaines> Permanent Let's give that a permanent home.  :)  http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhaines/images/media/discs/trusty_cds.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [168176]
<nhaines> pleia2: so Merchandise Mania shipped a package to me about 11 hours ago.  Scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.  So hey, that conference pack request probably went through.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-05-01
<nhaines> I found an Ubuntu 8.04 LTS disc tonight.  :)  Lightscribe!
<grantbow> cd$ << dvd$
<pleia2> nhaines: hooray!
<nhaines> pleia2: this conference pack has pens, buttons, lanyards, and stickers.
<nhaines> And four "cloud" shirts.  Which I presume is to prevent skimming and ensure the shirts are given away.  :P
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-05-02
<nhaines> Okay, I hope everyone likes lists!
<nhaines> The conference pack contained:
<nhaines> 2x M cloud t-shirts
<nhaines> 2x L cloud t-shirts
<nhaines> 55x Ubuntu lanyards
<nhaines> 25x Ubuntu pens
<nhaines> 25x Ubuntu buttons
<nhaines> 25x Ubuntu sticker sheets
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-05-03
<doomlund> Hi, new Ubuntu user here
<grantbow> doomlum: hi, how do you like Ubuntu so far?
<grantbow> doomlund: hi, how do you like Ubuntu so far?
<doomlund> i love it! lots to explore. just installed lamp to goof around with as well.
<doomlund> i am wondering where to go from here. any advice for good ways to explore the system?
<grantbow> apt-cache search xyz
<grantbow> from a command line
<grantbow> will list available packages that can be installed
<doomlund> cool!
<grantbow> a list of all installed packages is at dpkg -l
<grantbow> there are guis for this stuff too, but you can't pipe them through grep such as:
<grantbow> dpkg -l | egrep -i sql
<doomlund> i try not to rely on the gui. i really want to be able to just use the terminal.
<rww> ( aptitude search ~i~nsql )
<grantbow> aptitude is good too
<doomlund> so this is great. can you recommend a good introduction to understanding permissions and hierarchies in ubuntu?
<rww> !hier
<darthrobot> rww: Error: "hier" is not a valid command.
<Eureka> Factoid hier not found
<rww> oh, that must be new
<rww> doomlund: man hier for the filesystem hierarchy
<grantbow> rww: nice
<rww> 18:35:19 <ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<darthrobot> Title: [LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview - Community Help Wiki]
<grantbow> the FHS is implemented slightly differently by the different Linux distributions
<doomlund> Thanks!!!
<rww> as far as permissions, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_access_permission#Traditional_Unix_permissions
<darthrobot> Title: [File system permissions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
<rww> and the section after that goes into notation
<rww> (Wikipedia is surprisingly good as a reference for basic UNIX commands)
<grantbow> rww: itis
 * grantbow examines his fingers
<philipballew> nhaines, were you coming down to Americas Finest City anytime this week?
<rww> philipballew: as I understand it, he texted you about meeting up
<philipballew> rww, Did not get a message.
<philipballew> :(
<philipballew> however I recall giving him my number sometime ago.
<philipballew> 530 - 305 - 6497 just in case anyone here ever needs it.
<rww> yep, that's the one he used
<rww> odd
<nhaines> philipballew: yip, o wantes to know when you were available tonight, tomorrow, or Monday. Although tonight wouls be tricky for me. I'd have to drive out late.
<nhaines> Oh hey, I forgot I don't have autocorrect on my phone in Connectbot. :)
<philipballew> nhaines, I will be avaible all of those dates except Sunday before one.
<philipballew> I will be up till about 2am tonight, but should be free all of the next few days also.
<nhaines> Okay, perfect. I have witing to do (deadline: Sunday morning) so I'll probably head out tomorrow afternoon. I can call or email when I know when.
<nhaines> s/witing/writing/
<philipballew> perfect.
<philipballew> calling works best or texting since I am not always in front of my laptop.
<nhaines> Sounds good. I suspect texting may be a mistake. :P But if you can PM or text me your address that'd be a big help.
<philipballew> nhaines, sure, I can also post it here if that is easier.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-05-04
<rww> whoo, nothing on the agenda for tonight
 * rww thinks up things
<rww> (and once I get working calendaring, I think I'll add a week-before reminder to go do this, since doing it < 24 hours before sucks)
<nhaines> rww: Google Calendar wants your data!
<nhaines> Also maybe OwnCloud?
<rww> nhaines: yeah, it's probably going to be owncloud
<arrith> rww: there is never nothing. death, waits for us all.
<arrith> yeah speaking of calendaring i was considering some kind of personal info managing software. i remember tiddlywiki
<rww> as far as wikis go, I'm a huge fan of ikiwiki
<arrith> rww: i love the record of every change, but i do wonder if a wiki is the best kidn of thing there is for this. definitely better than nothing i suppose
<rww> if you like inferior text editors, there's org-mode for emacs
<philipballew> hey nhaines, about what time did you see yourself showing up this afternoon?
<nhaines> philipballew: I ended up deluged by some email stuff I've been taking care of.  I'd hoped to leave an hour ago.  :P
<nhaines> philipballew: but I think I'll get out of here in a half hour, maybe, so I should be down there in 2 hours.  How many discs did you want?
<nhaines> Sorta bummed because I wanted to head back up in time for the meeting.  Don't really want to do it at the rest stop on my phone over 2G.  :P
<philipballew> nhaines, Is the normal 25 too much?
<philipballew> I would be giving them to the lugs and other people down here to distribute as well as any ubuntu meetups.
<nhaines> philipballew: nope.  That's how many I'm taking and what I was going to bring down if I didn't hear back.  How many server disc though?
<philipballew> nhaines, Id say 8?
<nhaines> Okay.
<philipballew> just a random number that seems good.
<philipballew> nhaines, I'll plan to see you in san diego sometime between 430 and 5 then I guess.
<nhaines> Yeah, I'll text you when I'm on the road and have an ETA with traffic and all that included.
<philipballew> perfect!
<arrith> rww: right! but that means learning emacs and that takes 10 years
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-04-27
<einfeldt> I guess there is no meeting today.
<elky> no, was last week and next week, per meeting page
<einfeldt> Thx
<nhaines> Well, Kerbal Spae Program 1.0 comes out today, probably within the next hour or two.  So... hold all my calls.
<pleia2> hehe
<ianorlin> hmm I should probably change the topic
<blitz> I have a 87GB log file, whats the smartest way to pipe the last 100,000 lines of it to another file
<blitz> tail -n 100000 file > file2 ??
<akk> That's what I would do.
<blitz> I remember last time that doing it in place was impossible
<blitz> whoops wrong channel
<pleia2> upgraded wordpress on the team site for the zero-day that came out today, all is well
<ianorlin> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/17293029342/
<darthrobot> Title: [Jessie party hats and notes | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
<pleia2> :D :D
<pleia2> still firming up plans (planning on announcing tomorrow), but hope to do release-themed dinner at the debian dinner coming up on the 13th
<pleia2> pretty sure I just figured out why I was unpopular in high school
<pleia2> (I kid, I've known for years)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-04-28
<nhaines> pleia2: you were too awesome; the others were all jealous.
<elky> ^troofs
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-04-29
<nhaines> elky, ianorlin: just realized I am probably not going to get home on Sunday in time for the meeting.
<nhaines> I might be able to join in via a mobile phone and SSH in the car and all that jazz but despite my bringing along a Bluetooth keyboard that probably won't be practical.
<ianorlin> nhaines: understood
<iheartubuntu> Hello all. I'm looking for someone named Seidos. Does anyone remember him? AKA Kevin? He seemed to have dropped off the map.
<ianorlin> I personally don't remember him
<pleia2> I haven't seen him in a while
<pleia2> searching of logs shows he was last here in May of 2012
<iheartubuntu> Thanks Lyz
<pleia2> sure, nice to see you :)
<iheartubuntu> hows the gang doing here!
<pleia2> doing well :)
<iheartubuntu> how was this years SCALE?
<ianorlin> awesome
<iheartubuntu> I'm enjoying 15.04 right now. Trying to figure out my wifi modem. Wifi isnt getting the speeds that I get with a direct ethernet. Its not Ubuntu because the problem is the same with WinXP. Too many hours tinkering with the wireless setup in the modem :) must be a crappy modem or something
<iheartubuntu> i get 100mbps directly, but wifi is shaky and gets 25mbps at best
<iheartubuntu> should have just stuck with paying the monthly modem fees :p
<ianorlin> iheartubuntu: wifi can be subject to interference
<iheartubuntu> probably will try a diff modem next
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-05-01
<nhaines> elky: psst. Meeting reminder email!
<ianorlin> oh yeah
<elky> ugh i haven't even done the wiki from last time yet have i
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-05-02
<nhaines> elky: took care of the meeting reminder.
<ianorlin> nhianes thanks
<ianorlin> Meeting: May 3th at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
* ianorlin changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next
<ianorlin> Meeting: May 3th at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
* ianorlin changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to:  Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: May 3th at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-05-03
<nhaines> elky: did you ever analyze last year's meetings?
<elky> not yet
<elky> that's not due this meeting anyway as far as i know
<nhaines> Wasn't it?
<elky> i recall the 17th being relevent
<nhaines> Works for me.
<MichaelPaoli> San Francisco Linux Users' Group - @ Cafe Enchante on Geary Boulevard at 26th Avenue http://www.sf-lug.org/
<darthrobot> Title: [San Francisco Linux Users' Group]
* elky changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to:  Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Tonight, May 3rd, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-05-02
<ianorlin> meeting tonight?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-05-04
<nhaines> Well the *plan* was to do meeting upkeep during lunch break at UOS.
<nhaines> But then the phone rang and now I just got back from grabbing food.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-05-06
<pleia2> need to disable memberships to ~ubuntu-california temporarily, spammers are using it as a back door for spamming wiki.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> 12:13:54 < pleia2> popey: I think we should disable the approved locos as members of the pad
<pleia2> 12:14:11 < pleia2> making our team closed makes me very uncomfortable (it's unwelcoming, we don't have criteria for inclusion, etc
<pleia2> ianorlyn, nhaines - so be aware, and don't auto-approve new members :)
<MarkDude> pleia2: you have to do what you have to do. The group needs to be protected, and you are doing so :)
<MarkDude> Hopefully a solution comes to light, but erring on the side of saving folks hassles is the right way to go, IMO
<pleia2> the only thing we use the team for is collaborating on the team flyers and cd sleeves, so I'm not too worried that people are being disrupted by a temporary pause in membership :)
<MarkDude> Yep, but your inner Penguin defaults to open, the Force is strong with this one :D
<pleia2> indeed, we'll re-open as soon as possible :)
<nhaines> pleia2: the recent uptick in join requests to ~locoteams-verified makes more sense now.  Although I'm pretty sure most of them are legitimately invalid requests.
<nhaines> As far as ~ubuntu-california,  very prominently on record that ~ubuntu-california should be moderated or delgated and basically no one should be a member and we shouldn't use it for anything except translations and code hosting, neither of which apply to us.  :)
<lynorian> wow so much email from like a rash of users wanting to join of people I have never seen before
<lynorian> was that spam?
<nhaines> Yes.  They're using it to get edit rights on wiki.ubuntu.com for spamming purposes.
<nhaines> But not anymore!  (Thanks, pleia2).
<nhaines> To repeat what I said just 6 minutes ago:
<nhaines> pleia2: the recent uptick in join requests to ~locoteams-verified makes more sense now.  Although I'm pretty sure most of them are legitimately invalid requests.
<nhaines> As far as ~ubuntu-california,  very prominently on record that ~ubuntu-california should be moderated or delgated and basically no one should be a member and we shouldn't use it for anything except translations and code hosting, neither of which apply to us.  :)
<nhaines> (Sorry for the double ping, Lyz.)
<lynorian> ok now this makes so much more sense
<nhaines> Yup, and I got all those emails twice because they tried to join ~locoteams-verified too.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-05-07
<pleia2> nhaines: we do have "code hosting" in the form of the svg source for our flyers and cd sleeves
<nhaines> pleia2: which isn't active and can be branched and shared without membership immediately, and certainly anyone collaborating on one those projects would immediately be given team membership.
<nhaines> Although, it does remind me that I should probably peek at the CD sleeves and update them.  Unfortunately, not at a time where I have a chance to do it!
<pleia2> philipballew asked me at scale for the flyer info since he was working with someone who wanted to help out with them, but I haven't heard anything come of it
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-05-08
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group (BerkeleyLUG) noon-3p @ Bobby G's Pizzeria https://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings – BerkeleyLUG]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-05-01
<pleia2> team meeting in 18 minutes or so :)
<pleia2> and now!
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon May  1 02:01:28 2017 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> anyone here for the Ubuntu California meeting? :)
<pleia2> our agenda is looking pretty sparse as well
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17April30
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17April30 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<RogueScholar> I'm here for the meeting, sorry was AFK.
<pleia2> welcome RogueScholar :)
<pleia2> so we start these things off by talking about upcoming events
<pleia2> #topic Upcoming events
<RogueScholar> Much obliged, Pleia2. Glad to be here. :)
<pleia2> I don't have anything scheduled for San Francisco at the moment (I've been too busy) but there is a local who is interested in helping out and to whom I owe an email
<pleia2> the monthly Ubuntu Hours in Pasadena are still happening, can see details and RSVP on our meetup page https://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu California LoCo (Los Angeles, CA)| Meetup]
<pleia2> next one is on May 11th, they happen right before the San Gabriel Valley Linux User Group meeting, so it's a good night
<pleia2> I think that's all we really have event-wise
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> this is the wild west part of the meeting :)
<pleia2> RogueScholar: what brings you here?
<RogueScholar> Well I've been in IT for going on a couple decades now, and I feel like part of my professional development at this stage needs to be promoting the causes that I care about.
<pleia2> that's great to hear, using Ubuntu where you work?
<RogueScholar> Haha, don't I wish. No I get to save that enjoyment for my personal PCs and homelab.
<pleia2> ah, fair enough, I remember those days
<RogueScholar> Truth be told, I'm not much of a Linux veteran, I think I onboarded with 14.04.
<pleia2> that's ok, always people coming and going from linux spheres, so it's nice to see new blood
<RogueScholar> Thanks, I'm relieved to see that there's not a certain threshold of prior involvement in order to participate here.
<pleia2> not at all, I always like to say that if you've been using Ubuntu a day longer than someone else, you have something to teach ;)
<RogueScholar> In regards to your mention of a San Francisco event, I too am a NorCal person, though a few hours north of SF, so please keep me in mind for activities up in this area.
<pleia2> a lot of our month to month events are pretty basic, "Ubuntu Hours" where we just go to a coffee shop and chat about the latest Ubuntu news and projects we're working on (both at work and as hobbies)
<pleia2> oh, good to know, have you been to North Bay LUG before? it's in Sebastopol http://nblug.org/
<darthrobot`> Title: [North Bay Linux Users’ Group]
<RogueScholar> No I haven't, but I know Sebastopol very well, it's barely a couple hours away. I'm bookmarking them as we chat. :)
<pleia2> nice folks, often have super interesting meetings
<pleia2> I wish I could make it up, but from SF it's quite the hike on a week night
<RogueScholar> Oh you're based up north as well?
<pleia2> I live in downtown SF
<RogueScholar> In looking over the group page it seemed there was a heavy slant towards SoCal, so I just kind of assumed the leadership probably resided there as well.
<pleia2> we're pretty spread out :)
<RogueScholar> Well if I can drive to Sebastopol from Fort Bragg, then you can make the trek too. ;)
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> I also work with a non-profit based in the bay area, Partimus.org, so some of our time is spent working with low-incoming housing facilities and schools (though fewer schools now) to put Linux-based machines in for residents and students
<pleia2> I'd say right now that's where most of my effort is focused Ubuntu-wise locally, instead of Ubuntu Hours
<RogueScholar> Oh no kidding?? I was just reading about their work not long ago, I wish I could recall where.
<pleia2> alright, I think we'll wrap up this meeting
<pleia2> usually nhandler and lynorian at least are also here, but quiet night :)
<pleia2> err, nhaines
<RogueScholar> It happens; spring is in the air.
<pleia2> but sometimes nhandler too! he's in london right now though
<pleia2> hope you got out to enjoy the weather today :) was gorgeous down here
<pleia2> and with that, let's conclude!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon May  1 02:24:33 2017 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2017/ubuntu-us-ca.2017-05-01-02.01.moin.txt
<pleia2> RogueScholar: feel free to come by any time, we don't always respond quickly, but you're welcome to ask questions or whatever you'd like when ever
<RogueScholar> That's wonderful, I'll add this channel to my auto-join and remember to keep an eye on it.
<pleia2> woo
<RogueScholar> If you ever happen to make it up to the hinterlands (Mendocino Co.), I hope you'll let me know so I can treat you to a meal.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, May 14th,, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> I'll keep that in mind, thank you :)
 * lyn||ian wonders if RogueScholar has been to point arena 
<lyn||ian> and hi Roguescholar
<RogueScholar> HI lyn||ian, and I've been to Point Arena many many times as it so happens. :)
<lyn||ian> I don't actually live there just a place in pathfinder rpg is based off point arena as it was James Jacobs hometown and he based it off that
<lyn||ian> this has made me to the point I want to visit
<RogueScholar> Wow, that's rather intriguing. I do encourage anyone who has the opportunity to take a trip there, so long as they realize there's really only enough to actively engage you for a few hours at best.
